# Gnadenlos oder Ehrenvoll?



## HGVermillion (14. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mich die Tage mit einem Freund, einem Alten DAoC Spieler unterhalten, und er freut sich auch schon wahnsinnig auf Warhammer Online, nur war seine oberste befürchtung das es viele der "Kiddys" sicher an Respekt fehlen lassen würden, auf seinem Alten Daoc Realm gab es ungeschriebene Gesetze an die sich sehr viele gehalten haben, wie zb. wenn dir einer begegnet der nicht volle HP hatte fordert man ihn heraus lässt ihn komplett regenerieren und verbeult ihm dann die Rüstung. 

Nun zu meiner Frage, hab ihr auch so eine Art Persönlichen Ehrenkodex oder lauft ihr Amok egal wer eueren Wege kreutzt, überfallt ihr als Klasse die es nicht nötig hat andere gnadenlos aus dem Hintergrund, oder macht ihr euch bemerkbar bevor der Gegener wenn er alleine steht euer Schwert/Feuer/sonstwas spüren kann?


----------



## Kalyptus (14. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich habe mich die Tage mit einem Freund, einem Alten DAoC Spieler unterhalten, und er freut sich auch schon wahnsinnig auf Warhammer Online, nur war seine oberste befürchtung das es viele der "Kiddys" sicher an Respekt fehlen lassen würden, auf seinem Alten Daoc Realm gab es ungeschriebene Gesetze an die sich sehr viele gehalten haben, wie zb. wenn dir einer begegnet der nicht volle HP hatte fordert man ihn heraus lässt ihn komplett regenerieren und verbeult ihm dann die Rüstung.
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage, hab ihr auch so eine Art Persönlichen Ehrenkodex oder lauft ihr Amok egal wer eueren Wege kreutzt, überfallt ihr als Klasse die es nicht nötig hat andere gnadenlos aus dem Hintergrund, oder macht ihr euch bemerkbar bevor der Gegener wenn er alleine steht euer Schwert/Feuer/sonstwas spüren kann?



Was hat Krieg mit Ehre zu tun ?
Geht mit Eurer Ritterburg spielen.

Wenn eine Chance besteht das Chaos zu dezimieren wird es sterben. Das ist WAR.
D.h. wenn ich versage verliert die gute Seite. Wenn du edel sein willst gehe WoW spielen und melke einen Tauren.


----------



## Taoru (14. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so eine Art Persönlichen Ehrenkodex oder lauft ihr Amok egal wer eueren Wege kreutzt, überfallt ihr als Klasse die es nicht nötig hat andere gnadenlos aus dem Hintergrund, oder macht ihr euch bemerkbar bevor der Gegener wenn er alleine steht euer Schwert/Feuer/sonstwas spüren kann?



Ich denke, auf RP-Servern (falls es welche geben wird) wäre es sogar sehr wichtig jeden Feind sofort zu töten. Das ist auch gut so, meiner Meinung nach. 
Sowas wie low-level Chars ganken wird es ja wegen dem tollen "Huhn-Debuff" nicht geben.
Und man sollte sich immer fragen, würde mein Gegner nicht dasselbe tun? Würde er mir nicht in den Rücken fallen? Und die Antwort ist eben meistens: Ja, würde er.
Zudem, denkst du, die Chaos-Jünger zeigen Gnade? Oder Orks, die nur auf Kampf aus sind? Oder etwa die fanatischen Menschen des Imperiums? Es gehört einfach zum WAR-Universum, dass jeder zugehörige einer feindlichen Fraktion ohne weiteres getötet wird. 
Es ist eben nicht wie im kunterbunten Kinderparadis namens WoW, das Horde und Allianz zusammen eine Beachparty feiern und kuscheln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, 
Tao


----------



## ElWimmero (14. Juni 2008)

also ich hab 2 jahre lang wow gespielt (horde) und hab mich immer sehr an meinen persönlichen ehrenkodex gehalten:

+hab absolut niemals den ersten schlag ausgeführt. (2 jahre auf nen pvp server und grad mal an die 1500 ehrenhaften siege zeigen das ich sehr friedlich ausgekommen bin  ^^)

+wer mich nicht angegriffen hat der durfte auch selbst direkt neben mir machn was er wollte oder durfte selbst als alli auf hilfe meinerseits hoffn wenn ich sah er packt was nicht

+zu 2 auf einen gehn war auch extrem gegn meine vorstellung. 1 gegn 1 und wenn ich gestorben bin dann hat ers auch verdient über mich zu siegen da er scheinbar besser war.

+und der letzte punkt der mir seeehr wichtig war... hab damals vor 2 jahren meinen Krieger angefangen um ein spitzen tank zu werden ... hab aus überzeugung von lvl 10 weg alles nur auf schutz  ausgelegt.
wenn mich wer gefragt hat "warum skillst du nicht ab und zu auf waffe oder furor?" hab ich nur gmeint: mein krieger wurde als tank geboren und wird als tank unter gehn!

tjoa das war so mein persönlicher ehrenkodex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Höllensturz (14. Juni 2008)

tja jeden des seine

also wenn ich in war rumrenne werd ich tüchtig jeden Kerl umnieten der sich Umnieten lässt. Und ich meine fast darauf ist auch WAR ausgerichtet: RvR/PvP. Und wer sich bisschen mit der geschichte ausernander Gesetzt hat wird glaub nirgens finden das ein Krieger des Chaos wartet bis der Priester von Sigmar seine wunden verheilt sind 

aber niemand zwingt dich jeden umzubringen. Und da hab ich ein gutes Zitat gefunden:



> jeden des seine


----------



## Kalyptus (14. Juni 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> also ich hab 2 jahre lang wow gespielt (horde) und hab mich immer sehr an meinen persönlichen ehrenkodex gehalten:
> 
> +hab absolut niemals den ersten schlag ausgeführt. (2 jahre auf nen pvp server und grad mal an die 1500 ehrenhaften siege zeigen das ich sehr friedlich ausgekommen bin  ^^)
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zum WoW- Universum wo es z.Zt. einen temp. Frieden zw. Allianz und Horde gibt, wird es den im WARHAMMER Universum nicht geben. Lest Euch doch ein wenig ein bevor ihr solche Fragen stellt oder Beantwortet.
Man sollte ein klein wenig den Hintergrund kennen.


----------



## Rosengarten (14. Juni 2008)

/sign

In W.A.R darf man keine Gnade zeigen, sonst zieht man den Kürzeren.


----------



## grimmgork (14. Juni 2008)

1tens: Alles von der gegnerischen fraktion umnieten 
2tens: kein blödes rumganken das find ich wiederum blöd


----------



## sybarith (14. Juni 2008)

Kalyptus hat da ganz recht. ich werde als hauptchar eine dunkelelfin haben. und gerade bei den dunkelelfen ist es auch so, das man ohne mit der wimper zu zucken, einen anderen dunkelelfen umbringen würde, wenn man dadurch einen gewissen vorteil bekommen könnte.

das chaos zögert auch nicht den gegner um zu bringen. gerade im warhammer universum, wäre manch ein ehrencodex fehl am platz. da sollte man sich genau überlegen ob man sich einen ehrencodex zulegen und sich daran halten möchte. vorallem sollte dieser codex auch zum warhammer universum passen. auf seiten der dunkelelfen werde ich auf keinen gegner rücksicht nehmen, die anderen sind ja eh nichts wert, sie geben höchstens gute spielzeuge und sklaven ab.


----------



## ElWimmero (14. Juni 2008)

wegen einlesen usw ^^ er hat gefragt ob wir einen ehrenkodex haben und nannte ein beispiel aus daoc.

da ich leider noch nicht in den genuss gekommen bin warhammer zu spielen und bis jetzt ein wow spieler war bezog sich mein ehren kodex wie vorher beschrieben auf wow.

war auf einem rp server und da gehörte es zu meinem persönlichen rp einen tauren tank zu spielen der eben ehre als sehr wichtig empfunden hat.

ich werde auch in war auf einen rp server gehn falls vorhanden ...

und je nachdem welche tank klasse ich dort wählen werde kann es auch unterschiedlich sein wie ich den dann rp mäßig auf andere wirken lass.

das war sehr pvp orientiert is weiß ich und das lieb ich eig auch an war. 

jedoch kann ich zb auch auf seiten der zerstörung spielen und muss nicht derjenige sein welcher alles und jeden sofort tötet.

ist es etwa nicht rp gerecht wenn ich als auserwählter meinen gegner anfangen lasse auf mich einzuprügeln bis er merkt da geht irgendwie nichts und mit lautem gelächter zerdrück ich ihn dann lachend? nur so als beispiel.

jeder spieler ist ein einzelnes individuum und kann so eig insofern er nix rl mäßiges ingame verzapft rp betreiben wie es ihm beliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is halt meine meinung zum rp und zu den spielweisen der leute.


----------



## Salute (15. Juni 2008)

Für mich persönlich hat es eh noch nie einen besonderen Reiz ausgemacht halbtote Spieler, oder die sich gerad in einem Kampf mit nem Mob befinden zu töten (denke das hat eher einen charackterlichen Hintergrund des Spielers als einen der auf RPG zurück zuführen ist). 

Also unabhängig von Rasse und Klasse, ziehe ich trotzdem "mein Ding" durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suspicious (15. Juni 2008)

Kommt bei mir auf die Tagesform an^^

Eigendlich bin ich im pvp immer Fair gewesen. Nur wenn ich nen schlechten tag hab werd ich auch gemein!


----------



## Gromthar (15. Juni 2008)

Also einen halbtoten Spieler, der gerade mit einem PvE-Gegner beschäftigt ist, werde ich in Ruhe lassen und warte bis er wieder voll ist. Jeden anderen, den ich unterwegs treffe, werde ich mit meinem Char angreifen, aber nicht weiter nach ihm suchen um ihn zu "ganken". Ich gehe sogar so weit, dass ich sogar Gruppen angreifen werden, selbst wenn ich alleine bin.

WAR ist ein RvR-PvP-Spiel. "WAR ist everywhere!" Wieso sollte ein Zwerg einen Ork verschonen? Das würde dem Spielprinzip nicht entsprechen. WAR bietet PvE und PvP Zonen, ergo: wer eine PvP Zone betritt muss damit rechnen einer Horde Gegner in die Arme zu laufen und umgehauen zu werden.

In WAR wird es sowieso immer von Vorteil sein in einer Gruppe zu spielen, anstatt allein. Allein das muss sich die s.g. Kiddy-Fraktion angewöhnen. "Flame-Boys" werden in WAR auf lange Sicht ohnehin nicht glücklich, da sie nunmal weniger mitgenommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iwarsnet (15. Juni 2008)

denke ich werde mit meinem chaos barbaren viele menschen einfach aus spaß töten.
nicht weil es gemein ist, sondern weils zum WAR Universum dazugehört.
Und wenn er mir das nächste mal in die quere kommt wird er wieder umgenietet so ist das. 
allerdings bin ich einer der sich nicht beschwert wenn er mal aufs fressbrett bekommt,
der stärkere gewinnt eben.


----------



## Sin (15. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr alle nix zu tun oder warum hängt ihr mitten in der Nacht noch im Buffed Forum? ^^

@ Topic: Hmm Ehrencodex... komisches Wort in einem MMorpg.
Ganz am Anfang zu meinen PVP Zeiten auf einem PVP Server habe ich immer versucht das faire 1 on 1 zu suchen. Also Gegner wurden nicht einfach umrasiert blos weil sie da sind. Schon gar nicht wenn sie gerade am Kämpfen wahren, 20 lvl unter meinem und 10% HP hatten. Ich habe damals schon größtenteils Allianz gespielt und diese wahren, anders als zu erwarten, Freiwild für die Horde. Bei einem H:A verhältnis von 80:20 könnte man ja eigentlich meinen, dass Allys unter naturschutz stehen müssten... Pustekuchen.
Dort wo ich den Fairen Kampf gesucht habe, haben stellenweise 2er oder 3er Hordengrüppchen alles umgemäht was rote schrift war.
Im BG konnte das die Allianz aber auch sehr gut. 
Beispiel Alteractal: 1 hordler reitet an einer Gruppe vorbei: Mindestens 5 Allys hinterher um diesen einen umzuhaun...

In WAR werde ich dennoch versuchen faires PVP zu betreiben. Sicher, alles was Zerstörung ist wird gnadenlos gejagt und getötet, vor allem Moagim und HüHÜ werden KOS :-P 
Dennoch werde ich persönlich es dabei belassen jemanden fair ein oder zwei mal zu besiegen wenn ich ihn sehe, jedoch werde ich definitiv davon absehen jagd auf Leute zu machen und ständig zu töten, blos weil ich es kann.

Was das low lvl ganken angeht: Es gibt ja 4 Tier Zonen, jeweils eins für 10 lvl. Also ist es auch Prinzipiell möglich, dass ein lvl 40er Jagd auf Frische 31er macht und das ist auch low lvl killen.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juni 2008)

Normalerweise bin ich ein ehrenvoller Spieler,vor allem,wenn es wie bei WoW keinen Storygrund für offene Feindseligkeiten gibt. Bei WAR werde ich hingegen jeden anderen Spieler sofort töten,weil es mir die Story gebietet. Schließlich will der Mensch da vorne mich dabei stören,meinem Gott mit einem Blutbad zu huldigen oder der Hochelf mich bei der rechtmäßigen Besitznahme meiner Heimat stören.

Ich halte mich da ganz an die Story und bei Warhammer gibt es nunmal im Gegensatz zu WoW keine halbgaren, lockeren Waffenstillstände.


----------



## beving (15. Juni 2008)

Also ich werde wohl alles umnieten was mir im weg kommt wen es mir möglich ist.
Warum:
1. Aus rp sicht hassen sich alle fölker und würden sich auch so sofort killen
2. Weil der gegner es in den meisten fällen auch nicht anders machen würde (nicht das ich nachtragend bin...)
3. Weil es ep und punkte gibt!!!
4. Weil es spass macht 

aber sinnlos gangen werde ich net.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juni 2008)

beving schrieb:


> Also ich werde wohl alles umnieten was mir im weg kommt wen es mir möglich ist.
> Warum:
> 1. Aus rp sicht hassen sich alle fölker und würden sich auch so sofort killen
> 2. Weil der gegner es in den meisten fällen auch nicht anders machen würde (nicht das ich nachtragend bin...)
> ...



Alle Völker hassen sich nicht so wirklich,so z.B. Menschen und Hochelfen befreundet und zwischen Dunkelelfen und Chaos besteht auch höchstens ein Mißtrauen und eine Abneigung. Ach ja,und Ganken geht in WAR sowieso nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Juni 2008)

Rot = Tot


----------



## Tikume (15. Juni 2008)

In Daoc gab es auch genug Spieler denen es egal war ob das was sie machten "fair" war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die Spielmechanik es zulässt wird es *immer* jemanden geben der es ausnutzt.


----------



## airace (15. Juni 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht wie im kunterbunten Kinderparadis namens WoW, das Horde und Allianz zusammen eine Beachparty feiern und kuscheln.


Sehr schönes Zitat das Vermisse ich in WoW das die beide Fraktionenn richtigen HASS aufeinander haben also mein Motto Ich zeige keine Gnade denn wenn mein gegenüber auch die Chance hat mich hinterrücks umzunieten wird er dies zu 80% tun.... das ist WAR...


----------



## Churchak (15. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> In Daoc gab es auch genug Spieler denen es egal war ob das was sie machten "fair" war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so schauts aus!
gibt leider genug Heios die sich auf keine andere art ihr micker ego aufbaun können also rotzt man alles um was geht und begründet es dann mit RP hintergrund (das lustige in daoc war/ist das da RP als abkürzung für reichspunkte steht ^^[quasi das ehre gegenstück zu wow]) 

zum thema :naja wird sich zeigen ,ich werd auch in WAR garantiert ned irgendwelche startgebiete/levelspots becampen um da "spannende" kämpfe gegen graue  gegner zu haben ,finde das schon in DaoC/wow sowas von bekifft und arm.ansonsten wohl feind = versuch zu töten.


----------



## Pobsch (15. Juni 2008)

Logisch hau ich auch alles um was mir als Ork in die Breitseite rennt, selbst wenn da drei Gegner stehen, ich bin halt ein Ork und der ist zum Kämpfen da. Würde sogar nem Ork bei langeweile auf die Mütze hauen, wenn grad keine Gegner da sind.  ORK= Ohne Reue Killen


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> so schauts aus!
> gibt leider genug Heios die sich auf keine andere art ihr micker ego aufbaun können also rotzt man alles um was geht und begründet es dann mit RP hintergrund (das lustige in daoc war/ist das da RP als abkürzung für reichspunkte steht ^^[quasi das ehre gegenstück zu wow])
> 
> zum thema :naja wird sich zeigen ,ich werd auch in WAR garantiert ned irgendwelche startgebiete/levelspots becampen um da "spannende" kämpfe gegen graue  gegner zu haben ,finde das schon in DaoC/wow sowas von bekifft und arm.ansonsten wohl feind = versuch zu töten.



Wie gesagt: Ganken wird in WAR nicht möglich sein,da man in tieferen Gebieten zum Level 1-Hühnchen wird.


----------



## Sin (15. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ganken wird in WAR nicht möglich sein,da man in tieferen Gebieten zum Level 1-Hühnchen wird.



Ganken an sich hat nichts mit dem lvl zu tun, sondern beschreibt lediglich die aktion einen Gegner nach seinem ableben immer und immer wieder aufzusuchen und erneut zu "ganken".
Und schau dir meinen Beitrag an, da die T Zonen immer für jeweils 10 lvl ausgelegt sind, kann auch ein lvl 40er einen lvl 31 töten.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (15. Juni 2008)

Das schöne an WAR ist ja eh das es um PvP geht, in WoW ist es nicht immer die logische Wahl 
in seinem Farm Gebiet pvp zu machen wenn man Gold machen will oder gerade am questen ist. 
Von daher, joa in WAR liegt alles und jeder der meinen Weg kreuzt, im "RL-Krieg" werd ich auch ganz sicher nicht
das schießen sein lassen nur weil der Ammi grad seinen Burger frisst. Mir doch wayne... okay wenn die anderen in Überzahl sind
dann wähl ich wohl den "Taktischen" rückzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von daher, hf gl


----------



## Tikume (15. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ganken an sich hat nichts mit dem lvl zu tun, sondern beschreibt lediglich die aktion einen Gegner nach seinem ableben immer und immer wieder aufzusuchen und erneut zu "ganken".



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganker_(Computerspiel)



> Ein Spieler greift einen anderen an, der einen deutlich niedrigeren Level hat, oder aus anderen spielmechanischen Gründen offensichtlich unterlegen ist.


----------



## Auylio (15. Juni 2008)

Mal schauen ob es soweit kommt das ich mit meinem Schamanen fett gerüstete Zwerge umnieten kann, dennoch werde ich sicher nicht vor einem Kampf zurück schrecken.
Von ganken hab ich eh nie was gehalten, was in WAR dann ja auch nicht (zum Glück) gehen wird.
Auch wenn es mal 1:2 gegen mich steht, ne Chance gibts doch immer.
Außerdem denk ich wird mein Spiel zum Großteil auf PvP/RvR basiert sein.
Beim PvE werde ich dann mit meiner tollen Gilde oder meinem Spaltaaa Freund losziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T: Gibts bei mir nen Ehrenkodex?
      A: Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blufl (15. Juni 2008)

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema ist, wer Reue zeigt, verliert.
Wenn ich als blutrünstiger Chaosbarbar durch eine brennende Stadt stapfe, warte ich nicht bis der Sigmarpriester vor mir mit seinem Kaninchen ausgekuschelt hat, seinen Kaffee getrunken und sich schön hochgeheilt / gebufft hat. Wer mir im Weg steht, wird n Kopf kürzer gemacht (auch Zwerge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und wer rechtzeitig weggekommen is hat Glück gehabt. Aber man muss immer damit rechnen, dass man auf ein Gegenüber trifft das genauso handelt. Und wenn man dann wartet, oder versucht abzuhauen, hat man einfach die A****karte. Gegner, die halb tot sind, werden ebenfalls umgebracht, ich meine, wenn man so töricht ist und alleine durch eine PvP-Zone rennt, noch dazu so unvorbereitet dass man ein gefundenes Fressen ist, ist man meiner Meinung nach selbst schuld. Ich geh ja auch nicht mit nem Holzgewehr auf Bärenjagd. (Blödes Beispiel, zu wenig geschlafen -.- ) Gegner, die mit einem Mob beschäftigt sind, lass ich in Ruhe, aber auch nur so lange bis der Mob tot ist. Denn man muss sich mal in das WAR-Universum reinversetzen: Wenn man gerade mit seiner Truppe durch Ruinen marschiert, nehmen wir z.B mal ein Trupp Chaosanhänger durchstreift ein zerstörtes Dorf/Stadt/Festung, auf der Suche nach Ausrüstung oder Opfern für Tzeentch, und treffen einen einzelnen Hexenjäger. Der Hexenjäger wird den Teufel tun und weglaufen, er würde sich eher (obwohl er weiß dass er draufgehen wird) todesmutig in den Kampf stürzen und versuchen wenigstens noch ein oder zwei Anhänger Tzeentchs mit sich zu reißen. Und genauso wird sein Gegeüber reagieren: Die Chaosanhänger werden nicht einzeln vorstürmen und sich schon nach der Reihe ummetzeln lassen, sondern werden ihre Überlegenheit ausnutzen um die Seele des Hexenjägers auszulöschen.
MfG
Blufl


----------



## Auylio (15. Juni 2008)

Blufl schrieb:


> ... Gegner, die mit einem Mob beschäftigt sind, lass ich in Ruhe, aber auch nur so lange bis der Mob tot ist...



Wieso nicht sofort? Der gegner hat schon Schaden und wenn man ihn dann töten bekommt man selbst nämlich die schöne beute vom schon angeschlagenen Mob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (15. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganker_(Computerspiel)



Du Quotest nur ein Beispiel, nicht die Definition:



> Ganken [&#712;g&#603;&#331;k&#600;n] oder Ganking ist ein Sammelbegriff für verschiedene Player-versus-Player-Kampftaktiken in Online-Rollenspielen, bei denen das angegriffene Opfer kaum eine realistische Chance hat, den Kampf zu gewinnen, weil es von Anfang an unterlegen oder im Nachteil ist. Ganken wird deshalb meist als hinterhältig oder feige betrachtet. Ein Spieler, der solche Taktiken anwendet, wird Ganker genannt.



Eigentlich meinte ich das:


> Ein Spieler hat gerade einen Kampf überstanden, besitzt aber nur noch wenig Lebenspunkte oder Mana, ist also geschwächt und möchte sich regenerieren (je nach Spiel, beispielsweise etwas essen), wird aber vorher überraschend angegriffen.



bzw um genauer darauf einzugehen:


> Eine spezielle Kampfhandlung, die oft mit Ganking kombiniert wird, ist das „Corpse-Camping“, sinngemäß etwa „Leiche bewachen“. In manchen Rollenspielen, z.B. World of Warcraft, wird der virtuelle Tod des Avatars unter anderem dadurch bestraft, dass man als Geist zu seiner Leiche (Corpse) zurück laufen muss, um sich wiederzubeleben und weiterspielen zu können (Corpse-Run). Unmittelbar nach der Wiederbelebung ist man geschwächt, besitzt zum Beispiel nur wenige Lebenspunkte. Dies nutzt der Corpse-Camper aus: Er versteckt sich in der Nähe der Leiche seines besiegten Gegners, legt sich auf die Lauer und wartet auf die Wiederbelebung seines Kontrahenten, um diesen dann erneut zu besiegen.



Also war meine Definition nicht falsch.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Juni 2008)

"It's called Warhammer, not Ponyhofhammer"

Jeder gekillte Gegner gibt Punkte, da ist es mir egal ob er mit einem Mob kämpft, halbe Lebensenergie hat oder sonst was...

*WAR Videopodcast #5

Skirmishes*

See an enemy player - kill an enemy player - get points

____________

Gegankt wird aber nicht - Ausnahme: so Vollpfosten a la Shâdowkíller von der Gilde Lords of Own@ge oder so ähnlich


----------



## Rayon (15. Juni 2008)

Gnadenlos, was sonst?


----------



## Neolus (15. Juni 2008)

Ich werde alles und jeden Töten der es wagt mir unter die augen zu treten!
Ob 10% Life oder am mob dran. Egal! Es herscht krieg und da schenkt sich keiner was. Ich weiss doch selber genau das der das gleiche tun würde, und wenn nicht ist es sein Ding.
Und wenn sich ein "unerfahrener" Krieger der verhassten gegnerischen Fraktion in meine Gegend wagt auch selbst schuld.
Es ist doch der Nachwuchs des Gegners. Dieser Nachwuchs muss schon früh getötet werden damit keine größere Gefahr draus wird.

Allerdings werde ich nicht in lowlvl gebiete reisen und dort töten oder den selben Spieler 10 mal hintereinander töten, es sei denn eben dieser versucht es immer wieder und merkt nicht das er einfach zu schwach ist!

Außerdem sehe ich da eigentlich garnicht so viel chance für solche situationen, da die meisten wohl in einer grp agieren und meistens eh größere kämpfe draus werden. RVR eben. Das 1vs1 könnt ihr euch sonstwo hinstecken!

Und schön ist der vergleich war zu wow hier geschildert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wow ist eben nen ponyhof und die dortigen regelchen nicht auf warhammer anwendbar <- nicht kompatibel^^

WAR IS EVERYWHERE!

Gegankt wird aber nicht - Ausnahme: so Vollpfosten a la Shâdowkíller von der Gilde Lords of Own@ge oder so ähnlich

Sehr schöner Satz. Das werde ich genauso machen. Leute die Milchbrötchen oder so heißen kommen auf meine schwarze Liste und MÜSSEN GEGANKT werden bis sie den char löschen/umbenennen oder gar die lust an dem Spiel verlieren.
Ich hoffe auch das alle das so sehen damit der besagte spieler sogut wie alle 2 min gegankt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann doch nicht sein das einige so kreativ sind wie nen Stück aa!!


----------



## Sin (15. Juni 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> Leute die Milchbrötchen oder so heißen kommen auf meine schwarze Liste und MÜSSEN GEGANKT werden bis sie den char löschen/umbenennen oder gar die lust an dem Spiel verlieren.
> Ich hoffe auch das alle das so sehen damit der besagte spieler sogut wie alle 2 min gegankt wird
> 
> 
> ...



Milchbrötchen hin oder her, aber ich finde jemanden zu ganken bis er die lust an einem Spiel verliert ist eindeutig der falsche Weg. 
Wer solch einen Weg einschlägt ist auch nicht besser als ein Brötchen.


----------



## Auylio (15. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Milchbrötchen hin oder her, aber ich finde jemanden zu ganken bis er die lust an einem Spiel verliert ist eindeutig der falsche Weg.
> Wer solch einen Weg einschlägt ist auch nicht besser als ein Brötchen.



Finde ich auch, solang soetwas nicht auf einen RP-Server kommt (wenn existierend) darf das etwas ja fast alle Namen nehmen, außer es steht eben in den Nutzungsbedingungen.
Und vonwegen ganken für immer, meinste nicht das sollche Vollpfosten auch Freunde haben?


----------



## Hühü1 (15. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Milchbrötchen hin oder her, aber ich finde jemanden zu ganken bis er die lust an einem Spiel verliert ist eindeutig der falsche Weg.
> Wer solch einen Weg einschlägt ist auch nicht besser als ein Brötchen.



Ich sehe es auch so wie sin der zwerg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe das es richtlinien geben wird für die namens findung, wer gegen diese verstößt sollte einfach gemeldet werden.
Jemanden gangen weil der name dir nicht gefällt ist falsch, dazu aufzurufen, es dir gleich zu tun und anderen den spielspaß zu verderben ist hmm ähm das letzte. ^^

pfui aus böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalem (15. Juni 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> war auf einem rp server und da gehörte es zu meinem persönlichen rp einen tauren tank zu spielen der eben ehre als sehr wichtig empfunden hat.
> 
> ich werde auch in war auf einen rp server gehn falls vorhanden ...



Dann komm mir aber bitte nicht mit einem "ehrenhaften" Ork daher^^ Da hängts mich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juni 2008)

mhh alles auf dem gleichen level umbolzen


----------



## Yenwer (15. Juni 2008)

Wem beim ganken, killen von Schwächeren einer abgeht, der hat mein vollstes Mitleid. So armseelig werd ich nie werden, egal welche Seite. Grundsätzlich sollte Keiner angreifbar sein, der:

- kleineres Level hat
- am Mob ist
- nicht 100% Leben / Mana hat

denn dann kommen die schwachen PvP´ler auch nicht auf die Idee es zu versuchen. Und wer es trotzdem versucht, 24h Debuff keine PvP Ehre und keine EP, ganz einfach. Da ja mit menschlichem Verstand Vielen nicht beizukommen ist, müssen wohl drastische Massnahmen her. Sonst wird WAR, wie WoW ist und immer sein wird.  

Und was Namen angeht, der erste nicht passende Name, der bekommt ein Ticket, die Zeiten es zu ignorieren sind vorbei. Wer es in einem Fantasy Spiel nicht schafft seine Phantasie zu benutzen soll sich CS installieren und das spielen.


----------



## Auylio (15. Juni 2008)

Wenn du Warhammer Tabletop spielst und mit deinem Schwarzork entweder keinen oder einen fast toten Stump'n angreifen kannst, was würdest du machen? Ignorieren? Glaub ich eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, jedem das seine.


----------



## Dietrich (15. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Wenn du Warhammer Tabletop spielst und mit deinem Schwarzork entweder keinen oder einen fast toten Stump'n angreifen kannst, was würdest du machen? Ignorieren? Glaub ich eher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist aber ein MMORPG und kein Tabletop! Im Tabletop herscht einen ganz andere Spielmechanik. Solltest du eigentlich wissen oder 
hast du nur schnell ein dumme Argument gesucht um dein mieses Verhalten zu begründen??

Wenn ich hier so einige Kommentare lese, bekomme ich das Kotzen. Wie asozial ist die Spielergemeinschaft eigentlich geworden?
Ihr redet hier davon, das ihr es machen müsst? Dann geht auch bitte alle auf einen RP Server und lebt da den Hintergrund. Alle Aktionen 
auf anderen Server macht ihr weil ihr das wollt und nicht weil ihr das müsst.

In PVP Gebieten gestehe ich jedem nen Kill zu. Durch das Betreten des Gebiets sollten sich beide Spieler im klaren sein, was hier abgehen muss.
Aber jemanden zu töten nur weil er in der anderen Fraktion ist und man die Gelegenheit dazu hat (low lvl, wenig HP, usw.) ist in meinen Augen nur asozial.

Ich wette nichtmal 10% der Spieler die hier geschrieben haben "Ich hau sie um, weil ich es muss", kennt auch nur zum Teil den Story Hintergrund 
von x (hier beliebiges MMORPG mit PVP Anteil einsetzen). 

Dietrich


----------



## D132 (15. Juni 2008)

Naja da man generel nicht ganken sollte und auch Mythic sei dank nicht kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist halt das einzige Problem meiner meinung nach, ob man mit der Gier klar kommt einen mit einem Npc Gegner im kampf befindlichen Feind anzugreifen. Es wäre natürlich verlockend, da der feindliche Spieler und der Mob beide etwas schönes zu looten haben könnten, fände  ich es doch sehr verlockend mich da einzumischen (ok fair wär es nicht aber ist das Choas fair ?). Ansonsten wäre es nicht Warhammer wenn irrgend ein Chaot oder Imperialist seinen erzfeind  nicht sofort zur brust nimmt egal wo auch immer.


----------



## Auylio (15. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich gerade wo mein Verhalten mies war..
Bitte gebts mir Käse zu meinem Whine :'(


----------



## lordofawesome (15. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein MMORPG und kein Tabletop! Im Tabletop herscht einen ganz andere Spielmechanik. Solltest du eigentlich wissen oder
> hast du nur schnell ein dumme Argument gesucht um dein mieses Verhalten zu begründen??
> 
> Wenn ich hier so einige Kommentare lese, bekomme ich das Kotzen. Wie asozial ist die Spielergemeinschaft eigentlich geworden?
> ...




Wow, das ist, was ich denke... Nur agressiv ausgedrückt, trotzdem muss ich sagen, ich stimme vollkommen zu.
Ich habe auch WoW gespielt und gelernt, dass, wenn ich meinem Feind (der 30 Level über mir ist) mit Respekt begegne, zu 90% der Fälle nicht angegriffen werde. Meistens grüße ich ihn per /wave und knie mich dann solange hin, bis er über mein Leben entschieden hat und wie gesagt: Meistens grüßen diese zurück und helfen mir sogar Mobs zu töten. Also verhalte ich mich gegenüber anderen Spielern auch sehr friedlich, denn ich weiß, dass es nervt, wenn man die ganze Zeit über nur von High-Level-Chars gekillt wird und man einfach nichts machen kann.

So sehe ich das.


----------



## Tikume (15. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Du Quotest nur ein Beispiel, nicht die Definition:


Deswegen habe ich den Link gepostet, ein Fullquote war kaum sinnvoll.



Sin schrieb:


> Also war meine Definition nicht falsch.


Darum ging es nicht, Du wolltest jemand anderem ja absprechen dass seine richtig sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthros (15. Juni 2008)

airace schrieb:


> das Vermisse ich in WoW das die beide Fraktionenn richtigen HASS aufeinanander haben



zu dem das ist in WoW ja nicht so das sich z.B Orks und Menschen sich abtiefgrund hassen . 

Zu dem Ehrenkodex wenn sich zwei Menschen Ritter die in feindlichen Gilden sind oder so werden die sich bestimmt nicht angreifen ohne i-welche regeln aber wenn es zwei fiese Schurken sind schon .Und wenn sich ein Ork und irgend was anderes Lebendes begegnen giebt es auf jeden fall ein Kampf . Weil es immer auf die Mentalität des Chars oder des Volkes an . 

mfg Fynn


----------



## Phobius (15. Juni 2008)

Ich handel eigentlich immer (Oki, es gibt Ausnahmen) nach einem Ehrenkodex.

Wenn ein Spieler nicht volle HP hat und mich in Ruhe lässt sehe ich keinen Grund ihn anzugreiffen (ausser er schnappt mir dauernd Mobs weg o.Ä., das werte ich dann als pers. Provokation ^^).
Wenn ich sehe dass jemand gerade am Questen ist lasse ich ihn eigentlich auch in Ruhe. Ich hasse es selber wenn man grad 3 Mobs am Allerwertesten hat und irgend ein Depp meint er muss jetzt mal dicke Eier bekommen und einen umhauen.

Wenn mir jetzt aber, wie gestern, 2 Chars begegnen, welches mein Level haben, voll geregt sind und keine NPC-Mobs in der Nähe sind ... wieso sollte ich nicht drauf hauen?
Dafür spiel ich doch auf nem PVP Realm ^^ (Oki, hab nur einen erwischt, der andere kam aus'm Stealth und hat mich dann zu sehr überrascht ^^).

Alles in allem kann man mich eigentlich als recht friedlich bezeichnen *gg*

Aber um es ganz direkt zu sagen:
Ja, ich habe einen Kodex und halte mich da auch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gecko93 (15. Juni 2008)

seh ich auch so...

-alles was ep geld oder punkte oder sonswas gibt > gute nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-"lowies" oder leute deren tot mir nicht nützt solln machen was se wolln solange sie mir nicht aufn keks gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (15. Juni 2008)

ganz einfach: Alles was mir oder meiner Fraktion irgendwie einen vorteil oder eine verbesserung bringt, sei es xp oder Items, wird gekillt. Und wenn er grad angeschlagen oder im Kampf ist, pech gehabt.


----------



## Panador (15. Juni 2008)

Finde ne Art "Ehrenkodex" schon richtig und gut - zwischen Spielern. Man muss sich immer in den anderen versetzen, wenn der zb grade so eben nen Kampf gegen nen Mob gewonnen hat mit 5% dann macht es natürlich irrsinnig Laune wenn man dann noch hinterrücks gekillt wird... PvP gerade auf PvP Servern, sicher, gehört so und is auch gut so, aber bitte wenigstens mit ein wenig Anstand. Kann man so oder so sehn, is halt meine Ansicht.

In WAR muss ich aber leider sagen, dass es schon stimmt, ein Ehrenkodex wäre da wohl unpassend. Ein Chaos-Chosen wird nicht erst per Augenkontakt "Gehts?" mit nem Menschen ausmachen quasi. Umgekehrt wohl auch nicht "Stirb Unwürdiger!" oder so...

Wie ich mich selber verhalten werde - kA, muss ich erst in der Beta und im Spiel dann sehn. zb vl auch mal "*hmpf* Der ist der Anstrengung ihn zu töten nicht würdig." - nur als Beispiel. Aber prinzipiell wohl eher "Da is einer - auf ihn!!!"


----------



## Duplexhammer (15. Juni 2008)

Also Gegner die mir in WAR über den Weg laufen werden aus selbigen geräumt.
Auch wenn sie im niedrigen Levelbereich der Zone sind und ich in dem hohen.
Dann ist es halt ihr Pech... Sollte es ihnen häufiger passieren werden sie auch 
häufiger das Zeitliche segnen. Ihnen aber hinterher jagen werde ich  sicherlich 
nicht.

Und falls ich einen umbringen kann der gerade für mich relevante Mobs schlägt 
oder wenig Energie hat soll mich das auch nicht stören. Das Chaos wird die
gegnerische Fraktion nicht verschonen. Und wenn es mehrere sind die ich angreife
verliere ich halt wahrscheinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.itte nun nichtabsurderweise  meinen, dieser Anteil an rollengerechten Verhalten stelle einen 
Grund dar um direkt auf einen RP-server zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Ihr redet hier davon, das ihr es machen müsst? Dann geht auch bitte alle auf einen RP Server und lebt da den Hintergrund.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein MMORPG und kein Tabletop! Im Tabletop herscht einen ganz andere Spielmechanik. Solltest du eigentlich wissen oder
> hast du nur schnell ein dumme Argument gesucht um dein mieses Verhalten zu begründen??
> 
> Wenn ich hier so einige Kommentare lese, bekomme ich das Kotzen. Wie asozial ist die Spielergemeinschaft eigentlich geworden?
> ...


Widerspruch? die letzten gebiete (in denen sich die lvl 40 chars aufhalten) sind so ziemlich alles rvr-gebiete also pvp-gebiete. also darf ich ejden killen den ich sehe aber es ist wiedrrum falschd as ich das mache, deiner logik nach.
und was ist daran asozial das zu tun was das spiel von mir verlangt? immerhin bringt das killen von playergegnern egal wo punkte für meine fraktion. in war ist halt alles auf konfrontation ausgelegt und das ziemlich egal wo. dieses wissen sollte man schon haben wenn man über das thema reden will.
du kaufst dir ja auch nicht gta4 und begehst dann keine verbrechen.


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin da vielleicht etwas zu nett für meinen angestrebten DE-Char, aber ich greife nur dann an, wenn ein Gegner theoretisch auch eine Chance hat, mich zu schlagen.

Wenn ich jemandem über den Weg laufe, der gerade von mobs angeschlagen ist, dann werde ich es ihm nicht so einfach machen und ihn einfach umholzen, sondern ihm zumindest Zeit zum reggen geben. Das entspricht zwar nicht hundertprozent dem blutrünstigen Verhalten eines Dunkelelfen, aber man kann es über deren Arroganz rechtfertigen ("Komm nur, dich erledige ich auch noch wenn du voll geheilt bist!").

Dazu wird dann noch ein schönes Emote gestrickt, in der Art von:

"/me looks at you and smiles at you sardonically and makes a gesture as if he were awaiting your futile attack" (Ja, ich habe vor auf einem englischen Server zu spielen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe)

Das dürfte wohl die RP'ler zufrieden stellen.

EDIT: Im Getümmel von Massenschlachten sieht das aber auch ganz anders aus, da wird umgehauen wer mir vor das Draich kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juni 2008)

Yenwer schrieb:


> Wem beim ganken, killen von Schwächeren einer abgeht, der hat mein vollstes Mitleid. So armseelig werd ich nie werden, egal welche Seite. Grundsätzlich sollte Keiner angreifbar sein, der:
> 
> - kleineres Level hat
> - am Mob ist
> ...



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht,wenn die Story dazu auch passt (siehe WoW). Bei WAR kämpfen dagegen z.B. Hochelfen gegen Dunkelelfen und da kennt keine Seite ehrenvolle Kämpfe. Dunkelelfen sind sadistische Killer, die jeden Hochelfen töten oder schlimmeres mit ihm/ihr anstellen,egal ob alter Hochelfen-Greis oder junge Hochelfen-Jungfer. Als Hochelf muss man da mit aller Härter gegenhalten,damit seine geliebten Elfen nicht auf grausamste Art im Tempel des Khaine geopfert werden. Und genauso ist das auch bei den anderen Völkern. Das Chaos kennt kein Erbarmen,deshalb können die Menschen nur mit aller Macht dagegenhalten und die Orcs kennen bei den Zwergen nur ein "Stumpen tötn" ohne jedwede WoWsche Orc-Ehre. Und ein Zwerg im Kampfrausch ist auch kein netter Anblick.

Als Rpler schreibt mir die Story nunmal vor,dass ich meinen Gegner auf die bestmöglichste Art töten soll,da werde ich das auch tun.

"It's not Peacehammer, it's Warhammer." 

*WAAAAAAAAAAAGH*


----------



## Badumsaen (15. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du kaufst dir ja auch nicht gta4 und begehst dann keine verbrechen.


made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (15. Juni 2008)

Gnadenlos oder ehrenvoll.

Gnade? Meinerseits ganz klar Nein. Ich erwarte auch keine Gnade vom Gegner.
Hier ziehen ja einige schon wieder WoW als Vergleich heran, das kann man hier aber nicht machen. Natürlich ist eine Diskusion über "ehrenvolles" töten/abschlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in WoW möglich.

WAR hat mit seiner Core Regel eine schöne Trennung alles was man in der RvR Zone antrifft---->zertreten/zerstampfen/zerhacken/wegsprengen
Wer Gnade zeigt, riskiert wichtige Positionen zu verlieren, selbst Gegner die dort nur Mobs töten versuchen dadurch die Zone zu erobern---->es ist PFLICHT diese zu stoppen/zu behindern.
Es gibt dort kein "ich mach doch nur PVE in der RvR Zone"

Denkt bitte daran das ein OPEN PVP Ruleset noch NICHT bestätigt ist, das verdrängen sehr viele. Solange sich das nicht ändert, ist die RvR Zone das entscheidende Gebiet in dem es um die Zonenkontrolle geht. Ich werde nicht darauf verzichten meiner Fraktion Punkte zu erspielen, genausowenig werde ich dem Gegner Punkte schenken. 

Wir gehen hier von einem PvP/RvR fokusierten Spiel aus und nicht von einem das auf PVE ausgelegt ist.
Falls ihr hier mit der Einstellung heran geht, das der Gegner eine Chance haben muss ehe man ihn angreift oder das ihr ihn in Ruhe lasst wenn er angeschlagen ist....bitte überdenkt das.
Jeder Gegner den ihr stehen lasst sammelt weiterhin Punkte für sein Reich. Ich sage damit nicht das man jeden Feind ganken soll, das würde ich auch nicht für richtig halten, aber wenn ihr Spieler der anderen Fraktion nicht als Feinde betrachtet die ihr erledigen müsst.....dann schadet ihr eurer Fraktion.
Es kommt auf jeden an bei den Kampagnen.

Falls ihr es für unfair haltet...konzentriert euch auf Szenarien und die PVE Bereiche aber verhaltet euch bitte in den RvR Bereichen so, das ihr einen Vorteil für euer Reich/eure Kameraden erspielt.
Wer Krieg nicht mag, für den ist WAR nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Juni 2008)

Schöne Beitrag,Moadim, der WAR genau beschreibt. Also bitte Leute,wer eher ein ruhiger PvEler ist, der das WoW-Prinzip mag, sollte sich den Kauf von WAR wirklich überlegen. Das Letzte, was eine Fraktion braucht, sind Spieler, die WoW-like Blümchen pflückend durch die Gegend ziehen und dann in den Foren meckern, dass sie der böse Mensch oder böse Dunkelelf erschlagen hat. So eine Spielweise ist hier falsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt.Hero (15. Juni 2008)

*wegeditiert von Ocian*


----------



## ElWimmero (15. Juni 2008)

hmmmm ... hab so das gefühl das mein post vorher auch missverstanden wordn is...

ich schrieb davon wie ich in wow unterwegs war... da hat mir das auftreten als ehrenhafter taure nunmal gefallen ... 

tauren waren da auch ehrenvoll wenn man sich mal bissl informiert hat ...
nur mir wärs auch egal gewesen wenn ich in irgendwelchen geschichten gelesen hät ein taure is eine riesige mördermaschine die menschen erschlägt und frisst... ich hät trotzdem meinen char so gespielt wie ich ihn spielen wollte...

in jeder story gibt es leute die sich anders verhalten wie ihre artgenossen .. andere ziele verfolgen usw

in einem online rollenspiel will ich spielen wie ich es will.

da regen sich die leute bei manchen spielen über mangelnde freiheit auf und dann preisen sie dass man so spielen muss wies die geschichte vorschreibt... was dann in meinen augen wiederum voll die freiheitsreduzierung ist.

wo steht den geschriebn wie DU dich wirklich zu verhalten hast? es heißt doch auch dass man in war mit seinem char nicht zu der 0 8 15 kanonenfutter armee gehört.

rp is für mich nicht jemanden aus einer geschichte zu kopieren sondern teil der geschichte werden auch wenns mal heißen könnt gegn den strom schwimmen zu müssen.
wer rp spielt kann sich nach außen hin verkaufen wie er will aber er soll halt inhaltlich in dem zeitalter/universum bleiben und nix ausm rl ingame verzapfen ^^

schlussendlich wird sowieso die spielmechanik darüber entscheiden wie die spieler zueinander sind.
bin in counterstrike auch nicht spaziern gegangen und hab den leuten gewunken und gefragt warum er auf meinen kopf zielt.

soll echt jeder so spieln wie er will. bitte flamet mich jetzt nicht zu oder so ^^ wenns passt werd ich wahrscheinlich e was grausames spieln   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (15. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du kaufst dir ja auch nicht gta4 und begehst dann keine verbrechen.



Widerspruch?! Nein! Wie Moagim schreib so seh ich das auch. im RvR wird nichts geschenkt. Da darf es so richtig auf die Mütze geben. Wo ich klar gegen bin ist, das sich High Lvl in Low Lvl Gebiete begeben und dort die kleinen ab farmen. Und ich bezieh mich Grundsätzlich auf den MMORPG Bereich. Nicht WAR, WoW oder x beliebiges für sich alleine.

Und der Vergleich mit GTA4 ist schon wieder richtig für den Arsch. Dort sind die Verbrechen ja gleichzusetzen mit den Quests eines MMORPGS. Schadest du mit dem Questen im Singelplayer Spiel GTA4 anderen, echten Menschen?? Ich denke nicht. (Hat GTA4 jetzt endlich einen Multiplayer?? Habs noch nicht gespielt.) Auch kann dir niemand das Questen verbieten, das ist schon richtig. Solltest du also die Quest bekommen: "Gank 15 Low Lvl Spieler der anderen Fraktion" (Belohnung 2mm für euren ePimmel). Darfst du die gerne machen.

Und jetzt muss ich hier wieder die Frage stellen: Hast du nur schnell ein dummes Argument gesucht um dein mieses Verhalten zu begründen??


@Moagim

Ok, stimme dir in den meisten Punkten zu, aber Low Lvl Chars der gegnerrischen Fraktion sind keine Gegner sondern nur Opfer. Solange es keinen spieltechnischen Sinn macht sie zu killen, sollte man einfach die Finger von ihnen lassen. 

Ich kann einfach nicht solche Leute leiden, die meinen auf dicke Hose machen zu müssen und mal just4fun Low Lvl zu töten nur um ihren ePenis ein wenig zu puschen. 
Viele sagen, sie sind heiss auf das Spiel, weil sie PvP mögen. Ist es für euch gutes PvP wenn ihr ohne Mühe kleinere abfarmen könnt nur um euer Ego zu befriedigen?

Ich für mich habe mehr Spass daran gleichwertige Gegner zu töten. Wo es im Endeffekt nur noch auf Skill und nicht auf Ausrüstung und Lvl ankommt. 

Aber die meisten suche hier halt nur Opfer und keine wirklichen Gegener. Woran liegt das?? Bekommt ihr im real life immer aufs Maul?? Lässt euch eure Freundin / Freund nicht oft genug ran??

Mir ist eine Gegnerische Fraktion lieber, die mich auch Respektiert auf dem Schlachtfeld, als eine die nur neid und hass für mich verspürt. 


Dietrich


----------



## Kalyptus (15. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein MMORPG und kein Tabletop! Im Tabletop herscht einen ganz andere Spielmechanik. Solltest du eigentlich wissen oder
> hast du nur schnell ein dumme Argument gesucht um dein mieses Verhalten zu begründen??
> 
> Wenn ich hier so einige Kommentare lese, bekomme ich das Kotzen. Wie asozial ist die Spielergemeinschaft eigentlich geworden?
> ...



LOL wie spielst du eigendlich Schach ?

Bist du eigendlich noch ganz knusper im Kompf andere Leute als asozial zu bezeichnen, nur weil sie ein Spiel anderst Spielen wie du ?
Du wiederspricht dir selber in PvP Gebieten darf man wo in WAR ist kein PvP das bißchen PvE zählt nicht Schau dir mal die Podcarst an und schau mal was die Entwickler selber sagen.

Aber du bringst nur todschlagargumente wie andere sind dumm oder mies, deswegen ist alles sinnlos mit dir ein guter Rat.
Geh Halma spielen.


----------



## Dietrich (15. Juni 2008)

Ah hier haben wir wieder einen von der *wegeditiert von Ocian*! ,
Hallo! Na wie gehts?! Heute wieder nen schlechten Tag gehabt?? 
Oder wieso musst du deine assige Laune im Spiel und an RP Leuten auslassen?

Mit unfreundlichem Gruß 

Dietrich


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ah hier haben wir wieder einen von der *wegeditiert von Ocian*! ,
> Hallo! Na wie gehts?! Heute wieder nen schlechten Tag gehabt??
> Oder wieso musst du deine assige Laune im Spiel und an RP Leuten auslassen?
> 
> ...



Reported! Alleine schon für den ersten Satz. Wenn du *wegeditiert von Ocian*, wie du sie nennst, suchen willst, dann such sie vor deinem Bildschirm.


----------



## makkaal (15. Juni 2008)

Überrascht mich nicht, dass in einem an für sich recht angenehmen Thread irgendwann einer kommt, der rumpöbeln muss...

Mich überrascht, wieviele hier nach dem Prinzip "rot = tot" (schön formuliert übrigens) agieren. Bei aller Liebe zum Spiel/RP: Auf der anderen Seite sitzt auch bloß ein Mensch, und vermutlich will der auch nur Spaß am Spiel haben.

Ich denke, es sollte ein bisschen auf die Situation ankommen - blind alles niederzuprügeln ist sicher etwas, was Spaß macht und auch vom Spiel gefördert (nicht gefordert!) wird, trotzdem ist wohl ab und zu auch Verhältnismäßigkeit gefragt: würde mich das ärgern, wenn ich in seiner Situation stecke?

Es ist bloß ein Spiel... und das soll doch wohl jedem Spaß machen, oder?


----------



## Ocian (15. Juni 2008)

Bitte bleibt bei der Sache und lasst die Kraftausdrücke beiseite.


----------



## Dietrich (15. Juni 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> LOL wie spielst du eigendlich Schach ?
> 
> Bist du eigendlich noch ganz knusper im Kompf andere Leute als asozial zu bezeichnen, nur weil sie ein Spiel anderst Spielen wie du ?
> Du wiederspricht dir selber in PvP Gebieten darf man wo in WAR ist kein PvP das bißchen PvE zählt nicht Schau dir mal die Podcarst an und schau mal was die Entwickler selber sagen.
> ...




Ein Tip für dich:
lesen -> denken -> posten

Ich gestehe jeden seine Kills zu, wenn sie spieltechnisch Sinn machen. Das schlagen der Gegnerischen Schachfiguren macht Spieltechnisch Sinn und es ist der einzige Zweck des Spiels.
Andere Spieler nur zu seinem persönlichen Spass abfarmen ist *wegeditiert von Ocian*! Und wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, beziehe ich meinen Standpunkt auf viele MMORPGs und nicht nur auf WAR / WoW.
Also bevor du mich das nächste mal fragst, ob ich noch *wegeditiert von Ocian* bin, nimm dir bitte 5min Zeit um über das nachzudenken, was ich geschrieben habe. Und sollten die 5min nicht reichen, kannst du dir auch eine 1 Std. zeit lassen.

Hochachtungsvoll

Dietrich


----------



## Dietrich (15. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Reported! Alleine schon für den ersten Satz. Wenn du *wegeditiert von Ocian*, wie du sie nennst, suchen willst, dann such sie vor deinem Bildschirm.




Hast du auch den Text gelesen, den "Cpt Hero" zuvor gepostet hat?? Du meinst also das meine Reaktion darauf falsch war?! Aha! 
Vielleicht sollte ich mich dieser Weggucker Gesellschaft anpassen und alles nur hinnehmen, so wie viele es machen. 
Äh ne lieber nicht. Und solange Cpt Hero meint er könnte ander so angehen, nenne ich ihn so, wofür ich ihn halte.

Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen Ocian und lösch dann bitte die kompletten letzten Post (63+64), die Cpt Hero betreffen.
So wie es jetzt da steht bin ich ja der böse Übeltäter.

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Hast du auch den Text gelesen, den "Cpt Hero" zuvor gepostet hat?? Du meinst also das meine Reaktion darauf falsch war?! Aha!
> Vielleicht sollte ich mich dieser Weggucker Gesellschaft anpassen und alles nur hinnehmen, so wie viele es machen.
> Äh ne lieber nicht. Und solange Cpt Hero meint er könnte ander so angehen, nenne ich ihn so, wofür ich ihn halte.
> 
> ...



Jap, biste.


----------



## Ocian (15. Juni 2008)

Hi Dietrich,

falls du dich in irgendeiner weise im Forum angegriffen fühlst, so steht dir jederzeit die Reportfunktion unten links zur verfügung. Wir kümmern uns dann um diesen Fall. Aber nitte lass die Kraftausdrücke dennoch sein, denn dadruch provozierst du und stellst dich selbst ins dunkel. 

Ich war so frei und habe etwas aufgeräumt und nun bleibt bitte beim Thema sachlich.


----------



## Bomm3lX (15. Juni 2008)

Bei dem WOW "Pvp" (nenne es der einfachheithalber mal so...) haben wir es so gehandhabt:

gleichlevrige/höherstufige  - immer druff, dabei war auch egal ob die mehr waren oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Getreu dem Motto einen nehmen wir mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr spaßig wenn sich 2 Warmduscherraids gegenüberstanden und keiner hat was gemacht.....  ein Schlag wirkt Wunder, was meint ihr was danach los war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten PVP wo es geht, wann es geht. Tabu sind und waren eigentlich immer graue Gegner. Allerdings gabs immerwieder Deppen die meine Twinks angegriffen haben die Mobs an der Backe hatten... die werde ich auch nachwievor jagen, bis sie ausloggen oder zum Geistheiler rennen (sofern es ähnliches bei War gibt)

Dazu kommt es auf die Klasse an, spiele ich einen Char der einem Schurken ähnelt bin ich auf eine hinterhältige Spielweise angewiesen. Siehe wieder WOW... ein Magier der weiß das ein Schurke da ist tötet notfalls auch 2....  ein Schurke der getarnt ankommt legt auch 2 Magier mit etwas Glück. Diesen Punkt kann man bei War aber noch net wirklich beurteilen da eine Beta noch unter die NDA fällt und die Klassen sicher noch net komplett balanced sind...


Denke also ich bin jemand mit einer Art Ehrenkodex mit einem sehr guten Namensgedächtnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Juni 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> in jeder story gibt es leute die sich anders verhalten wie ihre artgenossen .. andere ziele verfolgen usw
> 
> in einem online rollenspiel will ich spielen wie ich es will.
> 
> ...



Das Problem an dieser Ansicht ist, dass jede Rasse, egal ob bei Warhammer oder sonstwo, ein gewisses psychologisches Profil hat, das mehr oder weniger auf ALLE Angehörige dieser Rasse zutrifft.

Beispiele aus Warhammer sind unter anderem:

- Zwerge sind grundsätzlich dem Alkohol zugetan, streitlustig und seufzen bei jeder Gelegenheit, dass früher doch alles besser war.
- Orks sind nicht gerade die Hellsten, kloppen sich mit allem und jedem was ihnen unter die Augen kommt und sprechen einen komischen Slang.
- Dunkelelfen sind bösartig, sadistisch und blutdurstig und leiden unter einem Komplex gegenüber ihren ulthuanischen Vettern, weil sie von denen früher einmal von Zuhause vertrieben wurden.

Ein Angehöriger einer solchen Rasse wird die Klischees mal mehr mal weniger erfüllen, aber du wirst z.B. keinen Ork finden, der intelligente Konversation betreibt oder einen Zwerg der einen Krug Bier nur halb austrinkt. Das widerspräche den elementaren Grundzügen dieser Rasse und ist durchaus als schlechtes Rollenspiel anzusehen. Jemand der meint er könne einen Zwerg genauso spielen wie einen Menschen, der wird niemals ein guter Rollenspieler sein.


----------



## Moagim (16. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ok, stimme dir in den meisten Punkten zu, aber Low Lvl Chars der gegnerrischen Fraktion sind keine Gegner sondern nur Opfer. Solange es keinen spieltechnischen Sinn macht sie zu killen, sollte man einfach die Finger von ihnen lassen.
> 
> Ich kann einfach nicht solche Leute leiden, die meinen auf dicke Hose machen zu müssen und mal just4fun Low Lvl zu töten nur um ihren ePenis ein wenig zu puschen.
> Viele sagen, sie sind heiss auf das Spiel, weil sie PvP mögen. Ist es für euch gutes PvP wenn ihr ohne Mühe kleinere abfarmen könnt nur um euer Ego zu befriedigen?
> ...



Man kann in WAR sowiso keine Gegner töten die vom ---->Level<---- her chancenlos sind. Ob das nun richtig oder falsch ist "kleine" zu töten muss man gar nicht ausdiskutieren.
Das geht in WAR nicht und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Juni 2008)

@ diederich...sry dietrich^^(der spaß sei mir erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
ich finde den vergleich mit gta4 den ich gemacht habe sehr treffend. wie du sagst kann man es mit den quests gleichsetzen. nun betrachten wir mal war.
auch in war gibt es quests sowie es das endziel(hier nicht zeitlich gesehen und auch nicht faschistisch) gibt. das endziel ist so ziemlich die vernichtung des feindes durch einnahme seiner besitztümer(in war städte territorien etc). da dieses endziel verbunden ist mit dem erledigen von gegnern und qs aller art, könnte man das endziel als endlose quest betrachten (warum erinnert michd as grad an xander aus drawn together^^?). du siehst es ist also meine aufgabe spieler zu töten. wer das nicht will ist in war definitiv falsch.


----------



## Salute (16. Juni 2008)

Ok, Moagim hats gut zusammen gefasst.

Ich selbst war zu 90% bei WoW als meinen Beitrag dazu schrieb. WAR ist jedoch ein ganz anderes Spiel und es ist schon schlecht für die eigene Fraktion, wenn man einen Gegner am Leben lässt. Da auch die meisten PvE Quests (gerade in T4) im RvR Gebiet sich darum drehen werden pkt für eigene Fraktion zu sammeln und man eigentlich eh in einem solchen Gebiet in einer Gruppe besser aufgehoben wäre (Kriegsgebiet halt). 

Also: Rot=Tot^^


----------



## Dietrich (16. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ diederich...sry dietrich^^(der spaß sei mir erlaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also mit "Diederich" merk ich mir die 11880. Heut schon 11 mal gehört, 88 Jahre alt und 0 witzig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um es noch mal klar und deutlich zusagen: ES GEHT MIR NICHT UMS GRUNDSÄTZLICHE TÖTEN VON GEGENSPIELERN. Es geht mir nur ums reine Ganken von Low Lvls usw. 
Das es bei WAR diese RvR Schlachten gibt ist mir bekannt und das die Gegner hier andere Spieler sind auch. Also gehört hier das töten von Mitspielern zur Spielmechanik.
Wie auch oben schon Moagim geschrieben hat, kann man in WAR auch keine niedrigstufigeren Gegener töten (zumindest solang sie sich nicht in ein höher Stufiges Schlachtfeld verlaufen).
Aber wie auch einige andere Aussagen hier, beziehen sich meine Aussagen aufs MMORPGs allgemein. Nach meiner Ansicht ist es einfach falsch Low Lvls zu töten nur weil mans kann und um den
anderen zu ärgern. 

Um das ganze mal auf WAR zu ziehen:
Wenn sich ein Spieler innerhalb einer als RvR gekennzeichneten Zone befindet so muss er damit rechnen, das ihn andere Spieler angreifen. Da hab ich ja auch kein Problem mit.

Jetzt betrachten wir mal ein anderes MMORPG zB. WoW:
Das abfarmen von kleinen Chars, die gerade in Strangelthorn Questen wollen und zwar durch Lvl 70 Chars, ist in meinen Augen einfach ein mieses Verhalten. PVP Server hin oder her. Das ist für
mich kein PvP. 

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich hoffe das ist jetzt klar.

MfG Diederich......


----------



## Gywn (16. Juni 2008)

Ich werde es wahrscheinlich wie in WoW machen. Wenn ich jemanden mit gleichen Level sehe, der wenig Leben hat -> zu Ende reggen lassen, dann eine schwache Attacke, damit er nicht denkt ich verschohn ihn und dann umhauen. 

höheres Level -> wenn es auch eine Chance gibt ihn zu töten GO GO, ansonsten nett sein und hoffen, dass man nicht umgehauen wird^^

niedrigeres Level -> mob zu Ende kloppen lassen, killen und dann weiter

edit: natürlich wird für eine Q jeder Idiot, der mit der Tastatur dreht, umgehauen, auch wenn er weniger Leben/Equip/Verbündete hat. Muss halt nur was bringen bei den Kämpfen ohne Belohnung kann man auch schon mal das Risiko einer Niederlage in Kauf nehmen und dafür die Chance auf einen Interresanten Fight bekommen.


----------



## Badumsaen (16. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Aber wie auch einige andere Aussagen hier, beziehen sich meine Aussagen aufs MMORPGs allgemein.


Sry, dann schreibste im falschen Forum^^ Es gibt ja extra ein allgemeines Forum zu MMOGs. Wir diskutieren hier speziell über WAR.


----------



## Hühü1 (16. Juni 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Sry, dann schreibste im falschen Forum^^ Es gibt ja extra ein allgemeines Forum zu MMOGs. Wir diskutieren hier speziell über WAR.




so ist es !!!
Du regst dich über das gangen in WoW auf  aber flamest die WAR spieler/fans an.
Wie du schon mitbekommen hast wird in WAR was gegen das gangen unternomen "chaoshuhn".
Aber warum flames du jetzt hier rum ? und warum bezweifest du  die länge  ihrer penise an ?  denkst wohl oft an solche sachen ? ^^
Irgendwie bist du frustriert  über das gangen und andere "sachen". 

Naja solltest deinen rat von dir selbst beherzigen, gehe zu deinen freund/freundin dannach bist du bestimmt etwas ruhiger und denkst nicht an die penis längen anderer leute. 

Ich selbst bin gegen das gangen.
Je nach server regeln wird pvp erst aktiv wenn man die RvR zone betritt glaub nach 10 sec war das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kommt das chaos huhn sobald man eine zone betritt für die man  vom lvl her viel zu hoch ist wird man zum huhn.

Mein tipp an dich suche dir einen server mit regeln die dir passen und fertig.  Dann wird kein lvl 40 er dich als lvl 10 er gangen können.


----------



## Rayon (16. Juni 2008)

Das man Spieler die weit unter dem eigenen Level sind nicht gankt find ich gehört irgendwo dazu, du willst ja selbst auch nicht von Lvl 40 gegankt werden wenn du Level 20 bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Huhn ftw sag ich mal nur.


----------



## sybarith (16. Juni 2008)

@Dietrich: warum bringst du immerwieder der punkt, das so viele darauf aus sind niedrig levels zu töten?

zum einen ist es in WAR garnicht so möglich als high level low level spieler zu killen. damit hat sich die grundsätzliche diskusion eignetlich schon erledigt, ob das in anderen spielen gang und gebe ist, ist eine andere sache und hier eigentlich egal.

nun kann man sicher sagen, ach in war wird es möglich sien als level 40 spieler einen level 31 char zu killen. nun sollte man das aber nicht zu krass sehen, zum einen ist es wohl so gewollt das sich solche chars gegenüber stehen und das obwohl bei WAR auf die balance geachtet wird. zum anderen wurde auch in diversen vids schon gesagt, das der level unterschied zwischen einem level 30 und einem level 29 char recht groß ist, der unterschied von level 40 zu level 31 aber nicht so extrem ausfällt. es soll praktisch mehrere kleine levelauftiege geben und wenige die sich drastisch auswirken. so erhält man eine interne balance und alle spiele die sich im selben tier aufhälten sind ähnlich stark.

also ist die einstellung, die die meisten spieler hier haben vollkommen ok, hat nichts mit low level jagen zu tun und erübrigt eigentlich einen großteil der dinge die du ständig nennst.


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Juni 2008)

Und noch einmal zum Mitschreiben,um das Thema Ganken zu beenden:

*MAN KANN IN WAR KEINEN LOWIE GANKEN, WEIL MAN IN DEN TIEFEREN GEBIETEN ZU EINEM LEVEL 1-HUHN WIRD! WIR SIND HIER NICHT BEI WOW!*

Von daher gibt es nur Kämpfe gegen gleichstarke Gegner und wer da meint, er müsse mit dem Gegner ehrenvoll umgehen, hilft ihm nur. Denn ein erholter Gegner besiegt euch dann vielleicht und macht daraufhin 10 Quests, womit er seine Seite hilft. Wir sind hier nicht beim statischen WoW, sondern bei WAR, wo jeder lebender Gegner seiner Seite hilft, uns zurückzudrängen. Für "Love & Peace" kann ich weiterhin nur WoW empfehlen, wo man Blümchen schnüffelnd gegen kleine NPCs rennt.


----------



## Sin (16. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Und noch einmal zum Mitschreiben,um das Thema Ganken zu beenden:
> 
> *MAN KANN IN WAR KEINEN LOWIE GANKEN, WEIL MAN IN DEN TIEFEREN GEBIETEN ZU EINEM LEVEL 1-HUHN WIRD! WIR SIND HIER NICHT BEI WOW!*



Kann man wohl.


----------



## Mymythos (16. Juni 2008)

Lowies Ganken geht nicht, zum glück bin ich multiBoxer ...ich werd mir nur die einzelnen rauspicken und plattmachen hehe. - Spaß ist auch wenn nur einer lacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (16. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Kann man wohl.



Hm hoffe du verzeihst mir *g* stumpnz kann man wohl immer gangen irgendwie bleiben die ja ihr leben lang lowies *g*

Hm naja  es wird wohl server geben wo es kein huhn geben wird, da ist es möglich
Oder wie meinst du das sin ?


----------



## D132 (16. Juni 2008)

Ich vermute mal er meint mit Ganken, dass sich 2-X Spieler zusammen schließen und auf bestimmte Personen jagen. So vermute ich zumindest seine Aussage.
Oder gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten? Natürlich sind Jäger und Gejagter alle auf dem selben Levelbereich sprich 1-10 .....


----------



## Sempai02 (16. Juni 2008)

Natürlich werden sich Gruppen auf Spieler stürzen,die alleine durch die Welt ziehen. Sowas ist doch in einem PvP-MMOG normal und gerade deshalb organisiert man sich doch in Gilden.


----------



## Auylio (16. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein MMORPG und kein Tabletop! Im Tabletop herscht einen ganz andere Spielmechanik. Solltest du eigentlich wissen oder
> hast du nur schnell ein dumme Argument gesucht um dein mieses Verhalten zu begründen??



Beider bringt dich doch weiter, oder?
Wenn man bei WAR einen Gegner killt gibt das Fortschritt für dich und deine Fraktion, beim Tabletop wenn du jemanden killst ziehst du dem Gegner dann ja Punkte ab.
Ich weiß selbst das es einen nterschied zwischen MMO und Tabletopr gibt.

PS: Ein mieses Verhalten hab ich bei mir jetzt nicht gefunden.


----------



## Dietrich (17. Juni 2008)

Tach. Nächste Runde.



Badumsaen schrieb:


> Sry, dann schreibste im falschen Forum^^ Es gibt ja extra ein allgemeines Forum zu MMOGs. Wir diskutieren hier speziell über WAR.



Sorry, aber der Beitrag begang mit einen Hinweis auf DAOC. Gefolgt von mindestens 5 Beiträgen auf Seite 1, die sich auf andere MMORPGS ausser WAR bezogen haben.
Daraus schlussfolgerre ich, das man das Thema ehr allgemein betrachten wollte. Aber auch in deinem Beitrag finde ich etwas positives! Hey dein Beitragszähler ist um "1" gestiegen.




Hühü schrieb:


> so ist es !!!
> Du regst dich über das gangen in WoW auf  aber flamest die WAR spieler/fans an.
> Wie du schon mitbekommen hast wird in WAR was gegen das gangen unternomen "chaoshuhn".
> Aber warum flames du jetzt hier rum ? und warum bezweifest du  die länge  ihrer penise an ?  denkst wohl oft an solche sachen ? ^^
> ...




Ich wollte nicht speziell WAR Spieler flamen. Wie ich schon geschrieben hab, hab ich das Thema ehr allgemein Betrachtet. Und aus einigen Kommentaren hier, die 
schon beschrieben haben wie sie sich aktuell verhalten, schliesse ich einfach, das sie ihr Spielverhalten in anderen MMORPGs beschreiben. 

Nächster Punkt:

Es ging mir um ihren "ePenis". Ein gern genommenes Synonym in der MMORPG Szene für ein gewisses Prollverhalten, wenn man einen hohen Ausrüstungsstand erreicht hat.
(Wird zumeist jemanden Unterstellt und ist negativ behaftet)

Du meinst natürlich etwas anderes. Das du daraus aber versuchst mir einen gewissen Komplex zu unterstellen find ich ein wenig erbärmlich und ich würde fast behaupten, 
........

Da wo gerade "......." steht, sollte schon wieder ein dicker Flame in genau deine Richtung stehen, den ich mir aber spar. Einfach keine Lust auf dein Niveau zu sinken. 
Aber weil ich einfach mal nett zu dir sein möchte: Wikipedia Link
Vielleicht lernst du da noch was.

Jetzt könnte ich mich noch übers "Gangen" lustig machen, aber........





sybarith schrieb:


> @Dietrich: warum bringst du immerwieder der punkt, das so viele darauf aus sind niedrig levels zu töten?
> 
> zum einen ist es in WAR garnicht so möglich als high level low level spieler zu killen. damit hat sich die grundsätzliche diskusion eignetlich schon erledigt, ob das in anderen spielen gang und gebe ist, ist eine andere sache und hier eigentlich egal.
> 
> ...



Wieso ich immer auf den Lvl unterschied zu sprechen komme? Ganz einfach. Es ist in den aktuellen MMORPGs die häufigste Form des Gankens.
Das es in WAR nicht möglich ist, haben hier schon 20 andere geschrieben. Wie ich jetzt auch oben weiter schon geschrieben habe, ist laut meinem Textverständnis, 
hier mehr eine allgemeine Diskussion zu dem Thema. Auch wenn sie gerade im "WAR-Forum " statt findet.



Sempai02 schrieb:


> Und noch einmal zum Mitschreiben,um das Thema Ganken zu beenden:
> 
> *MAN KANN IN WAR KEINEN LOWIE GANKEN, WEIL MAN IN DEN TIEFEREN GEBIETEN ZU EINEM LEVEL 1-HUHN WIRD! WIR SIND HIER NICHT BEI WOW!*
> 
> Von daher gibt es nur Kämpfe gegen gleichstarke Gegner und wer da meint, er müsse mit dem Gegner ehrenvoll umgehen, hilft ihm nur. Denn ein erholter Gegner besiegt euch dann vielleicht und macht daraufhin 10 Quests, womit er seine Seite hilft. Wir sind hier nicht beim statischen WoW, sondern bei WAR, wo jeder lebender Gegner seiner Seite hilft, uns zurückzudrängen. Für "Love & Peace" kann ich weiterhin nur WoW empfehlen, wo man Blümchen schnüffelnd gegen kleine NPCs rennt.




Du liest auch nicht die Posts der anderen oder?? Zum WoW flame sag ich mal lieber nix. Aber auch bei dir: Beiträge +1

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Badumsaen (17. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Beitrag begang mit einen Hinweis auf DAOC. Gefolgt von mindestens 5 Beiträgen auf Seite 1, die sich auf andere MMORPGS ausser WAR bezogen haben.
> Daraus schlussfolgerre ich, das man das Thema ehr allgemein betrachten wollte. Aber auch in deinem Beitrag finde ich etwas positives! Hey dein Beitragszähler ist um "1" gestiegen.


Falsch. Er begann mit einem Beispiel aus DaoC, und der Befürchtung dass es in WAR nicht so laufen wird.



Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich habe mich die Tage mit einem Freund, einem Alten DAoC Spieler unterhalten, und *er freut sich auch schon wahnsinnig auf Warhammer Online, nur war seine oberste befürchtung das es viele der "Kiddys" sicher an Respekt fehlen lassen würden*, auf seinem Alten Daoc Realm gab es ungeschriebene Gesetze an die sich sehr viele gehalten haben, wie zb. wenn dir einer begegnet der nicht volle HP hatte fordert man ihn heraus lässt ihn komplett regenerieren und verbeult ihm dann die Rüstung.
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage, hab ihr auch so eine Art Persönlichen Ehrenkodex oder lauft ihr Amok egal wer eueren Wege kreutzt, überfallt ihr als Klasse die es nicht nötig hat andere gnadenlos aus dem Hintergrund, oder macht ihr euch bemerkbar bevor der Gegener wenn er alleine steht euer Schwert/Feuer/sonstwas spüren kann?


Jeder hat hier friedlich seine Meinung kunt getan, und es wurde auch oft das Argument gebracht, dass jeder kill den man macht, und jede quest die der Gegner (dank eigener mithilfe oder auch nicht) nicht macht, sich zu gunsten der eigenen Fraktion auswirkt. Und ob man in WAR nun überhaupt ganken kann oder nicht weiß keiner, weil dir noch niemand sagen kann wie es mit dem sterben und wieder beleben aussieht.

Und außerdem, wer in seinem ersten post hier gleich ausfallend wird, muss mit reaktionen darauf rechnen (hervorgehobenes erachte ich als ausfallend)



Dietrich schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein MMORPG und kein Tabletop! Im Tabletop herscht einen ganz andere Spielmechanik. *Solltest du eigentlich wissen oder
> hast du nur schnell ein dumme Argument gesucht um dein mieses Verhalten zu begründen??*
> 
> *Wenn ich hier so einige Kommentare lese, bekomme ich das Kotzen*. *Wie asozial ist die Spielergemeinschaft eigentlich geworden?*
> ...


Und in deinen weiteren Posts tust du nichts anderes als dich zu rechtfertigen und weiterhin die Leute zu provozieren. Also entweder lernst du ruhig und sachlich mit deinen Mitmenschen umzugehen, oder lässt es einfach. Denn dank solchen Typen wie dir arten diskusionen zu flame wars aus.


----------



## makkaal (17. Juni 2008)

Jetzt reicht's doch aber auch mal so langsam, oder? Jeder hat nun seine Meinung vertreten und genügend Maßnahmen ergreifen können, um sich zu rechtfertigen oder die andere anzugreifen. 
Sehen wir's doch ein: Der einzige Grund, warum sich dieses Drama hier entwickelt, ist weil das Thema bereits jetzt schon ausgelutscht ist. Eine Entweder-Oder Frage muss unweigerlich binnen kürzestert Zeit in Flames enden.

Und auch die Aufregung um Dietrich ist jetzt ausgelutscht. Jetzt ging es bereits bald eine ganze (sind es vielleicht sogar schon zwei?) Seite einzig und allein darum. Meine Güte, dann predigt es doch nicht ständig, sondern verhaltet euch doch endlich mal erwachsen und lasst es damit gut sein! Es ist ja nicht so, als ob dadurch jemandem geholfen würde!


BTT:

Ich hab mich wohl auch etwas von WoW leiten lassen bei meinem Grundsatz. Der Gedanke an's RvR ist bei mir inzwischen ungewohnt, die Herleitung, dass jeder lebende feindliche Avatar das feindliche Reich unterstützt, hat mich da so ein wenig wachgerüttelt.

Doch das ehrenhafte Verhalten muss ja nicht gleich in Gnade, kann aber in Respekt enden. Das Problematische daran ist wohl, dass man diesen Respekt nicht unweigerlich zurückbekommt; wie denn auch beim Beispiel, einen gegnerischen Spieler, der gerade eine Horde Mobs klopft, wenigstens für die Zeit des Kampfes in Ruhe zu lassen.

Letztlich ist es doch tatsächlich jedem selbst überlassen, oder? Und mal ehrlich: das eigene Verhalten ändert sich mit den Normen auf dem Server. Wenn sich dieses ungeschreibene Gesetz, was der TE erwähnt, einbürgert, dann prima, dann soll es so sein und ich passe mich an. Wenn nicht, dann nicht, beides sind völlig legitime Spielarten.

Und ob die nun Sinn oder Unsinn in einem Spiel darstellen, kann dem einzelnen Poster hier doch völlig wumpe sein - es ist ja nicht so, als ob _du_ dazu gezwungen würdest, genauso zu spielen wie _der da_!


----------



## Hühü1 (17. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Du meinst natürlich etwas anderes. Das du daraus aber versuchst mir einen gewissen Komplex zu unterstellen find ich ein wenig erbärmlich und ich würde fast behaupten,
> ........
> 
> Da wo gerade "......." steht, sollte schon wieder ein dicker Flame in genau deine Richtung stehen, den ich mir aber spar. Einfach keine Lust auf dein Niveau zu sinken.
> Jetzt könnte ich mich noch übers "Gangen" lustig machen, aber........



Erbärmlich? Das einzige was erbärmlich ist das niveau auf dem du postest, dann wunderst du dich das man denkt das du nicht ganz fit im kopf bist?
Ich mein, nicht umsonst wurden paar sätze von dir wegeditiert. ^^
Solltest dran denken das die leute dir so begegnen, wie du ihnen. Und naja  mal ehrlich deinen beiträgen nach muss man doch denken das du irgendwelche komplexe hast. 
Weiss auch nicht was du dich so aufregst ich hab nichts zu dir gesagt was du nicht schon vorher zu den "gangern" gesagt hast. 
Ahja willst du eine allgemeine diskussion drüber geh in das mmo forum.

Kusch kusch hop los weg mit dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gähn 

ps: du bist schon viel tiefer gesunken als du glaubst.


----------



## Leonric (17. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich habe mich die Tage mit einem Freund, einem Alten DAoC Spieler unterhalten, und er freut sich auch schon wahnsinnig auf Warhammer Online, nur war seine oberste befürchtung das es viele der "Kiddys" sicher an Respekt fehlen lassen würden, auf seinem Alten Daoc Realm gab es ungeschriebene Gesetze an die sich sehr viele gehalten haben, wie zb. wenn dir einer begegnet der nicht volle HP hatte fordert man ihn heraus lässt ihn komplett regenerieren und verbeult ihm dann die Rüstung.
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage, hab ihr auch so eine Art Persönlichen Ehrenkodex oder lauft ihr Amok egal wer eueren Wege kreutzt, überfallt ihr als Klasse die es nicht nötig hat andere gnadenlos aus dem Hintergrund, oder macht ihr euch bemerkbar bevor der Gegener wenn er alleine steht euer Schwert/Feuer/sonstwas spüren kann?



Als Aktiver Daoc Spieler muss ich dir sagen das diese ungeschrieben Gesetz das du da beschreibst nicht existiert .
Was du da beschreibst sind Duell Situationen ,die aber von einem Großen teil der Daoc com nicht gerne gesehen werden.
Es gibt bei den Schleichern ne art Kodex,das singel Schleicher nicht von gruppen schleicher umgezergt  werden(wo sich aber auch nicht alle dran halten)

Zum Thema Alles umhauen was ein Gegner ist .
Meine persönliche Meinung ist es wird so kommen wer sich im rvr Gebiet bewegt muss jederzeit damit rechnen.
Das gehört aber dazu, den so werden Feindbilder geschaffen und die Motivation zum RvR gefördert.
Und wir wollen Warhammer wegen dem RvR spielen nicht weil ich /dance mit nem Gegner machen kann


----------



## Salute (17. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> . Und naja  mal ehrlich deinen beiträgen nach muss man doch denken das du irgendwelche komplexe hast.




Er wurde höhstwahrscheinlich zu oft selber ein Opfer des "Gankens", scheinbar zurecht wie es sich jetzt heraus stellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (18. Juni 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Er wurde höhstwahrscheinlich zu oft selber ein Opfer des "Gankens", scheinbar zurecht wie es sich jetzt heraus stellt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube auch, dass Dietrich besser weiterhin bei WoW auf einem Pve-Server bleibt. Dort ist es sehr stressfrei und wenn man mal im Bg zu oft langemacht wird, so kann man immer noch im PvP-forum weinen oder flamen, wie ungerecht doch die Balance ist, sowie nerf Dies und nerf Das...


Zum Thema: Meine Charactere werden alles zermalmen, was an Gegnern auftaucht. Natürlich wird kein sinnloser Einzelkampf gegen eine Gegnerübermacht oder zu starke bzw. höhere Gegner bestritten, wenn das Ergebnis klar ist.

Es ist wie schon oft gesagt ein RvR und man schwächt seine eigene Fraktion, wenn man es dem Gegner gestattet zu tun und zu lassen, wie er gerade lustig ist. 

Von daher gilt: Rot = ToT. Wer deswegen als Gegner anfängt zu weinen, der ist a) im falschen Spiel oder b) holt Verstärkung bzw. probiert es an einem Frontabschnitt, wo die Chancen besser stehen.


----------



## Dietrich (18. Juni 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Falsch. Er begann mit einem Beispiel aus DaoC, und der Befürchtung dass es in WAR nicht so laufen wird.



Ja damit fing es an. Und was kam in den folgenden Posts so inhaltlich?




Badumsaen schrieb:


> Und außerdem, wer in seinem ersten post hier gleich ausfallend wird, muss mit reaktionen darauf rechnen (hervorgehobenes erachte ich als ausfallend)



Ja, da war ich auch ausfallend. Weil Kommentare wie: "Ich Spiel Charakter XY, die sind vom Hintergrund zu richtig böse, also muss ich auch böse sein und das machen." 
mich einfach aufregen. Solche Leute begründen mit RP Hintergrund ihre Handlungen und zumeist spielen sie nichtmal auf einen RP Server. 
Aber man sucht sich ja gerne die Sachen die ein passen und die, die nicht passen übersehen wir gerne. Hauptsache ich kann die Schuld für mein Handeln auf jemand 
anderes schieben.




Hühü schrieb:


> Erbärmlich? Das einzige was erbärmlich ist das niveau auf dem du postest, dann wunderst du dich das man denkt das du nicht ganz fit im kopf bist?
> Ich mein, nicht umsonst wurden paar sätze von dir wegeditiert. ^^
> Solltest dran denken das die leute dir so begegnen, wie du ihnen. Und naja  mal ehrlich deinen beiträgen nach muss man doch denken das du irgendwelche komplexe hast.
> Weiss auch nicht was du dich so aufregst ich hab nichts zu dir gesagt was du nicht schon vorher zu den "gangern" gesagt hast.
> ...



Es wurden keine Sätze wegeditiert sondern, sondern nur die Wörter "asozial" und "assig".

Ok, fangen wir mal mit dem Wort "asozial" an. Hier mal eine Seite zur Info was "asozial" bedeuten. Scheint ja einigen hier nicht klar zu sein. 

*Klick mich, bin ein böser Trojaner!*

Ich beziehe mich übrigens meist auf den umgangssprachlichen Gebrauch. Und jetzt sag mir, ob man immer noch dieses böse Wort wegeditieren muss.
Pfui. Deutsche Sprache.

Kommen wir zum Wort "assig".

Der gute "lordofawesome" hat in seinem Beitrag kurz umschrieben, wie er RP mässig versucht, nicht von einem High Lvler umgenietet zu werden (hui, das bezieht er ja
auf das kuschel und blümchen Spiel. lord wie kannst du das hier nur erwähnen" /ironie off). Hey, nette RP Idee!! Ups, sorry. lordofawesome wie konntest du in 
diesen Teil des Buffed Forums ein anderes Spiel erwähnen. Böses lordchen, ab in die Pfuibakiste.

Ok, jetzt aber kurz Trommelwirbel und Trompeten einspielen.

*husch* auftritt von Cpt.Hero.

Der liebe Cpt.Hero titulierte den bösen lordofawesome (ihr erinnert euch?! der das böse kuschel und blümchen Spiel nannte!!) darauf als.......
(sekunde, muss gerade nach forentauglichen Wörtern suchen, da Cpt.Hero sie leider nicht verwendet hat)
......."Homosexuel" (puh, darf ich das hier schreiben??) und bittete dann den bösen lordofawesome darum sich doch zu bücken und sein Gesäß 
zu heben, damit andere ihm dort einen beliebigen Gegenstand plazieren können. 

Darauf platze mir dann gegenüber dem lieben Cpt.Hero das Wort "assi" raus. Hätte ich jetzt gewusst, das das hier in den "WAR" Foren so gehandhabt wird, also das 
Bücken und so wenn man dieses kuschel und blümchen Spiel erwähnt, hätte ich ihn wirklich nicht "assi" genannt. Sorry dafür Cpt Hero. Tut mir wirklich leid. 

Natürlich kann ich jetzt "Aldaric87" verstehen, wenn er darauf MEINEN Beitrag meldet. Aus dem übrigens nur das Wort "assi" gelöscht wurde.
(Wer mit dem Wort "assi" nichts anfangen kann, klickt bitte spätestens jetzt oben auf den Link. Wird dort auch erklärt!)
Wer noch Fragen dazu hat, kann sich bitte an Forenbetreuer Ocian wenden. 

Ups. Da hätte ich fast ein *wegeditiert von Ocian* vergessen.
Ich Zitire einfach mal: "knusper im Kompf". Das wurde mir an den Kopf geworfen und wurde nicht von mir in Spiel gebracht. Daraus machen wir jetzt mal ein Spiel und du 
suchst den bösen Buben mal selber. Wenn du ihn gefunden hast, darfst Aldaric87 ne PM schreiben, damit er den bösen Jungen meldet.

Soviel zum Thema "wurden paar sätze von dir wegeditiert".

Kommen wir zum Thema "Niveau":

Zitat von mir selber:
"Es ist aber ein MMORPG und kein Tabletop! Im Tabletop herscht einen ganz andere Spielmechanik. Solltest du eigentlich wissen oder
hast du nur schnell ein dumme Argument gesucht um dein mieses Verhalten zu begründen??" /Zitat

Und immer noch bin ich der Meinung, das man Tabletop und MMORPGs nicht von der Spielmechanik vergleichen kann. Auch Schach wurde ja schon genannt. "LOL". 

Weiter:

Vielleicht waren die Worte "dumm" und "mieses" etwas übertrieben. Solltest du, Auylio, dich dadurch zu sehr angegangen fühlen, tut es mir wirklich leid.
Daher, wenn es euch beruhigt: - streiche "dumme" und ersetze durch "falsches", - streiche "mieses".

Natürlich fallen unter das Thema "Niveau" dann auch noch die Worte "asozial" und "assi". Sollten diese beiden Kunstworte dich, zu sehr 
überfordern, dann tut mir dieses ebenfalls leid. Wie du am Wiki Link sehen kannst, gehören sie zur deutschen umgangsprache. Ob man sie wirklich wegeditieren muss, 
möchte ICH zumindest arg bezweifeln.

Solltest du aber nochmal probleme mit der Bedeutung einzelner Wörter haben, hab ich hier ein paar Links für dich:

www.wikipedia.de
www.duden.de
www.gidf.de


Noch was:
1.
Da du dich darüber aufregst, was ich zu den Gankern gesagt habe, gehe ich davon aus, das du selber dieses böse kuschel und blümchenpflück Spiel gespielt hast, 
und das du selbe einer von den Gankern bist. So nach dem Motto "Getroffene Hunde bellen!". Oder wieso hast du ein Problem damit, das ich gegenüber Gankern kein
verständniss habe?! 

2. 
Ich schreibe meine Beiträge in den Foren in denen ich das möchte. Oder möchtest du mich hier jetzt "Forenganken"??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3.
Ja, bin schon ziemlich tief im Niveau gesunken, um mich mit dir noch zu unterhalten.  





Salute schrieb:


> Er wurde höhstwahrscheinlich zu oft selber ein Opfer des "Gankens", scheinbar zurecht wie es sich jetzt heraus stellt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass Dietrich besser weiterhin bei WoW auf einem Pve-Server bleibt. Dort ist es sehr stressfrei und wenn man mal im Bg zu oft langemacht wird, so kann man immer noch im PvP-forum weinen oder flamen, wie ungerecht doch die Balance ist, sowie nerf Dies und nerf Das...
> 
> 
> Zum Thema: Meine Charactere werden alles zermalmen, was an Gegnern auftaucht. Natürlich wird kein sinnloser Einzelkampf gegen eine Gegnerübermacht oder zu starke bzw. höhere Gegner bestritten, wenn das Ergebnis klar ist.
> ...



Nun zu euch beiden Salute und Jaimewolf. Haha. Lustig. Lange nicht so gelacht über solch zwei unqualifizierte Kommentare. Mal kurz 2-3 Beiträge gelesen und dann gleich mal rauf auf den bösen 
Dietrich. Ihr seid doch klar auf der Seite von Cpt.Hero oder seid ihr zwei von den bösen Gankern, die mir schon über den Weg gelaufen sind?? Muss ja so sein oder wieso geht ihr mich jetzt an?? 

Um es aber kurz klarzustellen. Ja, auch ich wurde schon gegankt.
Und ja, auch ich(wir) habe solche Leute dann mit freuden gegankt (das ist zB. mein Ehrenkodex). Glaub mir, die haben danach keine Low Lvls mehr angegriffen.


Aber mal BTT:

Was macht am Ganken denn jetzt soviel Spaß?? ( Damit du mitkommst Hühü. Ich rede davon -> *Klick_Mich* )
Zumindest seht ihr es ja als legitimes Mittel und nehmt solche Leute ja unter schutz.

Zweite Frage:
Was findet ihr so toll daran gegankt zu werden?? 


MfG 

Dietrich 


PS. Sollte es jemanden jetzt schon wieder aufstossen, das ich die Wörter "asozial" und "assig" in meinen Beitrag benutzt, bitte eine PM an mich. Ich werd mir dann eine andere Lösung überlegen.


----------



## Badumsaen (18. Juni 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> es wurde auch oft das Argument gebracht, dass jeder kill den man macht, und jede quest die der Gegner (dank eigener mithilfe oder auch nicht) nicht macht, sich zu gunsten der eigenen Fraktion auswirkt. Und ob man in WAR nun überhaupt corpse-campen kann oder nicht weiß keiner, weil dir noch niemand sagen kann wie es mit dem sterben und wieder beleben aussieht.


----------



## Hühü1 (18. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie keine lust dietrichs  post zu lesen ^^ wäre ja auch ne zeit verschwendung hm ^^
Schreib  soviel quatsch wie du willst ich lese es mir nicht durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja auch egal war ne kleine belustigung *g*


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

Es waren eh nur Antowrten af eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stand nichts wichtiges drin, wobei ich es auch nur überflogen habe.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juni 2008)

Geht hier ja auch mehr um euere persönliche Meinung, ihr seht einen Gegenerischen Spieler, 10% vll noch ein paar lvl unter euch. Was macht ihr? Umhauen und looten, stehenlassen weil er den aufwand nicht wert ist? 

Immerhin kann man bei WAR ja nicht von Ganken reden, eher von abfarmen einer position ^^


----------



## Sin (18. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Geht hier ja auch mehr um euere persönliche Meinung, ihr seht einen Gegenerischen Spieler, 10% vll noch ein paar lvl unter euch. Was macht ihr? Umhauen und looten, stehenlassen weil er den aufwand nicht wert ist?
> 
> Immerhin kann man bei WAR ja nicht von Ganken reden, eher von abfarmen einer position ^^



Ne, erst looten dann umhaun ^^
Kommt halt immer darauf an wie groß der Levelunterschied ist. +-2 lvl sind Ok, 3 wärn zu verkraften, 6 währe zumindest für das Opfer nicht mehr schön ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (18. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ne, erst looten dann umhaun ^^
> Kommt halt immer darauf an wie groß der Levelunterschied ist. +-2 lvl sind Ok, 3 wärn zu verkraften, 6 währe zumindest für das Opfer nicht mehr schön ^^



 Corpse Camping werde ich auch nicht machen, da so etwas nicht ganz nett ist. Dies ist allerdings ein anderer Fall als das reine 1 vs 1 oder 5 vs 5.


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

Ich fände ne Umfrage zu diesem Thema ganz cool.


----------



## D132 (18. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Corpse Camping werde ich auch nicht machen, da so etwas nicht ganz nett ist. Dies ist allerdings ein anderer Fall als das reine 1 vs 1 oder 5 vs 5.


So wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, wird man doch nach dem Ableben am nächstgelegenen Friedhof wiederbelebt und muss nicht zu seinem Leichnam laufen.
Sollte das so sein sein wäre corpscamping ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Moagim (18. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Corpse Camping werde ich auch nicht machen, da so etwas nicht ganz nett ist. Dies ist allerdings ein anderer Fall als das reine 1 vs 1 oder 5 vs 5.



Wenn es überhaupt möglich ist....
Falls man nur bei/an "Friedhöfen" beleben kann oder vom Heiler belebt werden muss, also nicht zu seiner Leiche läuft und dort belebt....nunja dann wirds mit dem Corpse Camping nicht funktionieren.

Entweder ist die Leiche sicher----->Heiler kann rezzen
oder man belebt am "Friedhof" der natürlich entsprechend stark bewacht ist. Es soll doch Krieglager über die Zonen verteilt geben, wenn DAS die "Friedhöfe" sind passt das recht gut.

Dieses "ich lauf zu meiner Leiche und belebe dort" kann man auch ausnutzen, ich such mir eine schwer passierbare Stelle, lass mich von einem mob töten und dann belebe ich in Geistform hinter der Barikade.
Fände es daher schlecht wenn man "zur Leiche laufen" kann.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (18. Juni 2008)

Mein Prinzip in jedem Spiel dieser Art ist:
"Achtung vor jedem Menschen, der am Computer sitzt ohne dabei unter Freund und Feind zu unterscheiden."

Das ist Solo natürlich am leichtesten zu handhaben. In Gruppen sind leider 99% aller Spieler darauf aus alles zu kloppen was angreifbar ist.

Ein besonderes Auge habe ich gegenüber Schummlern. Solche Leute nehme ich besonders aufs Korn. Und es ist mir immer wieder ein Vergnügen über ehrliches Spiel wie z.B. Gestern in Warsong 2 solche Leute zum vorzeitigen Aussteigen aus dem BG zu bewegen.

"Ich spiele auf der Bösen Seite ist kein Argument für besonders blutiges Spiel" ! 
Es ist lediglich definiert, daß die Anführer einer bestimmten Philosophie mit dem Umgang gegenüber Lebenden nachhängen und diese praktizieren. Man schützt sich nicht vor denen und erreicht auch nicht deren Status durch Kopieren von deren Handlungen. Das Gleiche gilt für die sogenannte gute Seite. Auch dort gibt es vor allem "Beamte der Sozialhäuser ect., die von ihren Taten gegenüber ihren Mitbürgern dem Chaos" zuzuordnen sind.


----------



## Mellako (18. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Geht hier ja auch mehr um euere persönliche Meinung, ihr seht einen Gegenerischen Spieler, 10% vll noch ein paar lvl unter euch. Was macht ihr? Umhauen und looten, stehenlassen weil er den aufwand nicht wert ist?
> 
> Immerhin kann man bei WAR ja nicht von Ganken reden, eher von abfarmen einer position ^^



Es ist Krieg, er ist schwach - normal würde ich ihn gefangen nehmen, um ihn zu versklaven, das geht leider nicht,
da er wenn er wieder Gesund ist meine Heimat vielleicht angreift - muss er sterben, fertig.


----------



## Jaimewolf (18. Juni 2008)

@Dietrich: Du bist ja putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber Warhammer Online solltest du aufgrund deiner Ablehnung zum Schlachten oder Geschlachtet werden besser nicht spielen. Du steigerst dich mit steigender Postanzahl immer "prolemischer" in das Thema hinein, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.

Du wirst damit leben müssen, dass es Spieler in War gibt, die alles und jeden zu Boden werfen werden. Dies ist das Spielprinzip von War und es ist auch gut so, da man sich sonst selbst schwächt und den Feind stärkt.  Das führten bereits andere vor mir aus und du ignorierst es konsequent. Nebenbei versuchst du die erlaubten Kämpfe zwischen Spielern in War moralisch abzuwerten, indem du penetrant das Wort "ganken" in die Beiträge miteinfliessen lässt und es in einem Spiel, wo der Krieg überall herrscht, als moralische Keule für faire Kämpfe benutzt.

Da kannst du gerne noch tausende Stellungnahmen in diesem Forum verfassen oder den freudschen Anhänger spielen, es wird nichts ändern. Wer mit der möglichen Zielsetzung und erbarmungslosem PvP einiger Spieler in war nicht zu rande kommt, der ist dort eben falsch oder muss damit leben.

Und ja, ich stehe auf Seiten von Cpt. xyz, mag dich nicht, will dir nur Böses, ganke den ganzen liebenlangen Tag in WoW nur hilflose Spieler, weil ich ein mir damit mein Ego aufbauen kann und ich spiele gewaltfördernde KILLERSPIELE!!!11


----------



## makkaal (19. Juni 2008)

Mein Gott, Jaimweolf, er hat das ganze doch jetzt von seiner Seite aus erklärt, das Dingen ist offenbar gegessen und muss jetzt <unbedingt> nochmal von dir ausgegraben werden?
Klar war in seinem letzten Post ein ganzer Batzen Ironie drin, aber um ehrlich zu sein, verstehe ich auch nicht, was für ein Problem alles auf einmal mit Dietrich hat.
Also um Himmels Willen, er hat sich entschuldigt, hat erklärt, was vorgefallen ist, damit auch der letzte Lesefaule es versteht, also belasst es doch bitte auch dabei - es ist nicht so, als ob er einen auf Forentroll gemacht hätte.

Meine Güte, warum nicht mal dem folgen, was ihr predigt? Seid doch endlich auch so erwachsen, wie ihr immer tut und setzt der Sache einen Strich drunter - das Thema ist gegessen!

Ich bin froh, dass es wieder zurück zum Thema ging!

Zum Thema:

Wenn ich schon mein Spielverhalten durch Spielhintergründe, d.h. Rollenspiel begründe, dann sollte ich auch der Oberflächlichkeit entsagen und mich auch damit beschäftigen. Im Rollenspiel ist es wie im richtigen Leben - nur weil ein amerikaner Soldat ist, muss er nicht auch unbedingt die Politik des derzeitigen Kabinetts unterstützen.
Genauso verhält es sich im RP: Der Charakter ist ein selbstdenkender. Natürlich gibt es Rollen, die erfüllt werden müssen, aber bloß weil "das Reich böse" ist (oder sein könnte, stimmt ja nicht einmal), braucht sich der Charakter doch nicht so zu verhalten.

Ich stimm Dietrich zu: Das Argument: "Meine Fraktion/mein Volk ist böse, also muss ich mich auch so verhalten" ist ein ziemlich trauriger Versuch, Rollenspiel zu betreiben.
Dann doch lieber: "Ich ganke, weil's Spaß macht und es mir egal ist, was der andere Spieler dazu sagt."


----------



## Gromthar (19. Juni 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ich stimm Dietrich zu: Das Argument: "Meine Fraktion/mein Volk ist böse, also muss ich mich auch so verhalten" ist ein ziemlich trauriger Versuch, Rollenspiel zu betreiben.
> Dann doch lieber: "Ich ganke, weil's Spaß macht und es mir egal ist, was der andere Spieler dazu sagt."


Das wäre zumindest ehrlich, nicht scheinheilig.


----------



## Sin (19. Juni 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> "Ich ganke, weil's Spaß macht und es mir egal ist, was der andere Spieler dazu sagt."



Allerdings wird wohl keiner mit einem Grinsen zu seiner Leiche rennen wenn er umgenietet wurde, ob faires Duell oder Ganken. Es gibt leider nur sehr wenige die nach einem guten Duell seinem Gegner respekt zollen und seine Leistung würdigen. (2v1 ist z.B. keine Leistung, es sei denn er besiegt die 2 alleine ^^)


----------



## Moagim (19. Juni 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ich stimm Dietrich zu: Das Argument: "Meine Fraktion/mein Volk ist böse, also muss ich mich auch so verhalten" ist ein ziemlich trauriger Versuch, Rollenspiel zu betreiben.
> Dann doch lieber: "Ich ganke, weil's Spaß macht und es mir egal ist, was der andere Spieler dazu sagt."



Das stimmt im Fall von WAR nur teilweise.

Wenn man sich mal die "böseren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 betrachtet:
Beim Chosen steht in der Klassenbeschreibung schon das er sich um seine Mitstreiter kümmern soll um in der Gunst seines Gottes zu bleiben. Weiter geht die "Fürsorge" aber nicht.
Falls sich ein Chaosanhänger gegen die Ansichten seines Gottes stellt, bekommt er ganz schnell die Quittung---->Tot oder Verwandlung in eine Chaosbrut.

Die einzige Möglichkeiten sich an RP zu halten (das spielen einer Rolle) ist eigentlich nur möglich wenn man sich an die vorgegebenen Handlungen anpasst.
Man braucht einfach eine gute Story der man folgen kann und im Rahmen dieser muss man seinen Charakter entwickeln.
Ich kann nicht jede Klasse so hindrehen wie sie mir gerade passt, dann wirds einfach lächerlich.
Ich muss mir vielmehr die Klasse aussuchen die mir entspricht.

WAR liefert doch alles was man dazu braucht, wir bekommen pro Rasse einen Hintergrund (Rabenschaar/Blutsonnjungz etc....) dem wir folgen können.
Die einzelnen Kommandoeinheiten haben Ziele die man verfolgt. Der Weg zu diesen Zielen + Wälzer des Wissens.... DAS ist RP. Man hat ein Ziel vor Augen das man auf sehr unterschiedliche Weise erreichen kann.
Die ganze Diskusion über Gnade oder Ehre hat nichts mit RP zu tun. Die Armeeführer geben den Befehl an ihre Truppen ihre Aufträge auszuführen und zwar mit allen Mitteln. Das gilt für ALLE Völker nicht nur die Zerstörung.

Wenn euer Auftrag lautet: Stürmt Festung X und bringt eurem Anführer Artefakt Y....dann habt ihr nicht zu diskutieren "aber da sind doch möglicherweise Feinde die NUR schwach/hilflos etc...sind"
Ihr geht los und erfüllt/versucht die Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Das ist schon schwer genug ohne sich darüber gedanken zu machen wem man unterwegs "wehtut".

Leute in einigen Situationen kann es sogar Pflicht sein jemanden zu "ganken".
Seht euch mal die Situation im Nordpass Video an....mehrere Mauern und dann erst die Festung. Falls so eine Mauer ständig besetzt ist, muss man irgendwie den Nachschub kappen und verhindern das da noch mehr Verteidiger auftauchen. Da wird einfach niemand am Leben gelassen der unterlegen ist. Selbst wenn er nur in der Nähe des Kampfes ist, da kann man es nicht riskieren das der dann noch auf die Mauer steigt die man stürmen will.
Nicht jeder "Ganker" macht das aus böser Absicht.....nur weil man jemanden wieder und wieder und wieder erschlägt muss das nicht bedeuten das der einzige Grund: Weil halt..... lautet
Wenn ich Spieler nicht wieder und wieder und wieder töte gehts mir einfach selbst an den Kragen. 

Das ganze Konzept ist auf Feindschaft aufgebaut nicht auf Respekt Ein Sigmarpriester der sich vor einem Chaosanhänger/Ork/DE verbeugt und dann seiner Wege zieht?  Undenkbar.
Orks haben ja schon Probleme untereinander friedlich zu bleiben, jetzt müssen sie noch mit anderen zusammenkämpfen. Zusätzlich noch zum FEIND Respekt zeigen....Orks zeigen ihren Respekt indem sie mit dir kämpfen. 
Ich kann bei jeder Rasse so weitermachen...

Begründet in WAR nicht respektvolles Verhalten gegenüber dem Feind mit RP, wenn etwas NICHT RP ist dann das.


----------



## Gromthar (19. Juni 2008)

Ach kommt schon. Seid doch mal ehrlich!

Bei euch sitzt ein Mensch vor dem PC, und wenn jemand die gegnerische Fraktion spielt ist ebenso ein Mensch dahinter. Egal was ihr tut, denkt einfach daran wenn ihr im RvR unterwegs seid und alles ist in Ordnung. Die Diskussion ist ermüdend und bringt netto nicht viel. Es obliegt jedem Einzelnen sich auch im Spiel wie ein Mensch zu verhalten.

Das Problem an den MMOs ist nunmal die Anonymität; WoW ist dabei positives, als auch zugleich negatives Beispiel. So viel Mist wie ich da schon erlebt habe möchte ich bei WAR gerne missen dürfen. Ob PvP-Gegner oder nicht, alle wollen sie ihren Spaß in einem Spiel haben - das sollte einfach jeder bei seinem eigenen Spiel im Hinterkopf haben.

Was ich tun werde? Natürlich werde ich weitesgehend auch alles umnieten was mir unter die Finger kommt, aber ich werde auch versuchen jede Situation für sich zu bewerten und danach auch meine eigenen Kosequenzen ziehen. Nicht jeder Gegner muss gleich erschlagen werden. Manchmal ist es besser dem Gegnerspieler auch die Chance auf einen aussichtslosen Sieg zu geben, als ihn direkt ins Jenseits zu befördern - das nennt sich Respekt gegenüber anderen Mitspielern. Und ja, das ist keine RP Begründung, diese wäre hier auch vollkommen fehl am Platze. WAR ist nicht Stranglethorn-Valley in WoW (ein Glück gibt es kein Lowie-Ganking), aber Fairplay ist in jedem MMO sinnvoll.


----------



## Exo1337 (19. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das ganze Konzept ist auf Feindschaft aufgebaut nicht auf Respekt Ein Sigmarpriester der sich vor einem Chaosanhänger/Ork/DE verbeugt und dann seiner Wege zieht?  Undenkbar.
> Orks haben ja schon Probleme untereinander friedlich zu bleiben, jetzt müssen sie noch mit anderen zusammenkämpfen. Zusätzlich noch zum FEIND Respekt zeigen....Orks zeigen ihren Respekt indem sie mit dir kämpfen.
> Ich kann bei jeder Rasse so weitermachen...
> 
> Begründet in WAR nicht respektvolles Verhalten gegenüber dem Feind mit RP, wenn etwas NICHT RP ist dann das.



/sign

@dietrich un co: B*tchfight!!!!!


----------



## beving (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich verstehe nicht wiso so viele sagen das es falsch ist andere zu killen die evtl wenig hp haben oder einfach 1-2 lv unter ein sind (also solange der lv unterschied nicht zu groß ist ist es in meinen Augen ok).
Wen man mal ein anderes spiel anschaut zb Battlefield (ja ist kein mmo aber es ist auch ein spiel wo man als erstes ziehl hat den gegner zu besiegen und punkte einehmen, also in etwa wie bei war) da läst man den gegner ja auch nicht erst das medipact besorgen und versucht ihn dan zu killen oder man schießt ihn ja auch nicht einzelnt ab wen man zu zweit ist.
Bei war herscht das selbe prinzip in pvp zonen (genau die zonen wo jeder weis wen ich da rein gehe bin ich pvp geflagt) gegner gibt punkte für mich und für mein team (fraktion) und ich will die punkte.
Jeder der in so einer zone geht weis das er dort gekillt werden kann wen er wenig hp hat jeder weis das er auf ein gegner team treffen kann und jeder kann aus der zone raus wen ihn das zu viel wird, also im entefekt ist jeder selber daran schuld ob es den gegner möglich ist ihn zu besigen oder nicht.
Fals es dan auch server geben sollte wo man überal pvp geflagt ist dan ist das auch jeden bewust.
Und noch zum abschluss, es ist schlecht für mein team wen ich den gegner nicht daran hindere sein quest fertig zu machen (wobei es woll sinnvoller ist seine eigenden quest zu machen und evtl ab und zu paar leute zu killen^^) es bringt ja den gengner punkte.


----------



## Moagim (19. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es besser dem Gegnerspieler auch die Chance auf einen aussichtslosen Sieg zu geben, als ihn direkt ins Jenseits zu befördern - das nennt sich Respekt gegenüber anderen Mitspielern.



Das würde ich jetzt eher als "hinterhältig" ansehen. 

Wenn der Gegner sowiso chancenlos ist, aufgrund von Level/Austattung/unterlegene Klasse im Verhältnis zur eigenen Klasse 
dann bringe ichs schnell hinter mich, anstatt ihn noch lange zu quälen oder den Kampf in die Länge zu ziehen.

Wenn ich jemandem offensichtlich überlegen bin dem ich beim Rundgang durch die RvR Zone begegne, dann erledige ich ihn schnell und foltere ihn nicht noch indem ich im eine Chance vortäusche.

Schnelle Begegnung, schneller Kampf und weiter zum nächsten Kampf.
Wenn er mich dann jagen will...bitte soll er, ist sein Recht. Das Schlimme bei sowas sind nur die Fanatiker die nicht verlieren können/wollen. (Die stellen sich aber meist selbst ein Bein = Schaum vorm Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die Sache mit dem "Mensch hinter dem PC" stimmt zwar, aber ich kann mir nicht über jeden Spieler Gedanken machen, wie er wohl meine Handlungsweise interpretiert.
Ich muss mit meiner Fraktion auskommen mit denen habe ich täglich zu tun. (Ich rede ja mit denen)
Ein Feind kann nichtmal als Twink auf meiner Seite auftauchen (auser er hat zwei Accounts) Das einzige wo ich die Grenze ziehe ist : Ich fange nicht an an den Belebungspunkten Spieler zu töten.
Ansonsten ist das einfach ein Feind. 

Ich will die nicht "menschlich" kennen lernen. Meine Güte ich habe ein Privatleben da hab ich auch mit Menschen zu tun. Wenn man anfängt über jeden Gegner nachzudenken kommt man nicht mehr zum spielen.
In WAR soll man den Gegner auch als Feind betrachten...er gibt Geld/Items/Punkte....das setzt ihn auf die Stufe eines "intelligenten mobs" mehr nicht.
Ok im großen Stil wenn sich Gilden gegenüber stehen hat man auch näheren Kontakt und unterhält sich auch mal über geschlagene Schlachten.
Aber der 0/8/15 Ottonormalgegner ist nunmal ein DING......Wenn ich jeden Gegner nur als Mensch sehe der seinen Spaß haben will (indem er mich und meine Fraktion besiegt) dann kann ich gleich virtuellen Selbstmord begehen. Verflixt das ist der Gegner und gut ist. Der erste Zwerg der sich vor mir auf dem Schlachtfeld verbeugt bekommt eine Axt in den Schädel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (19. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem "Mensch hinter dem PC" stimmt zwar, aber ich kann mir nicht über jeden Spieler Gedanken machen, wie er wohl meine Handlungsweise interpretiert.


Musst Du auch gar nicht. Ich sage auch nur das man sich selbst gewisse Maßstäbe setzen sollte nach denen man handelt. Jedoch gehöre ich nicht zu der Sorte Spielern, die zu genügsam sind über ihre Taten nachzudenken und denen es auch wichtig ist mit seinen Mitspielern - egal welche Fraktion - Spaß zu haben. Nur so habe nämlich auch ich öangfristig Freude am Zeitvertreib.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoStyle (19. Juni 2008)

naja bei mir ist das so...
wenn der spieler mit einem mob beschäftigt ist, lass ich ihn und warte bis der mob tot/weg ist,danach geht aber die post ab, egal ob er gereggt ist oder nicht
nur ganken geht garnicht...
an der leiche verweilen bis er wieder kommt und find ich einfach mies


----------



## Sempai02 (19. Juni 2008)

Und wieder kann ich Moagim nur zustimmen. Ich frage mich da auch,ob mancher aus Nettigkeit bei z.B. die Spieler der anderen Fraktion im BG gewinnen lässt? Das wäre doch auch viel netter.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juni 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> also ich hab 2 jahre lang wow gespielt (horde) und hab mich immer sehr an meinen persönlichen ehrenkodex gehalten:
> 
> +hab absolut niemals den ersten schlag ausgeführt. (2 jahre auf nen pvp server und grad mal an die 1500 ehrenhaften siege zeigen das ich sehr friedlich ausgekommen bin  ^^)
> 
> ...


meiner auch und /loben


----------



## Torgath (20. Juni 2008)

Also bei WoW hab ich meist den Gegner sein gelassen. War mir ja eigentlich wurst. Hab ja nicht so viel davon. Und Storytechnisch auch nicht wirklich relevant. Bei AoC eigentlich dasselbe. Ab und an denkt einer, er kann meinen Wächter hauen, aber ist auch nicht so wild. Geb ichs halt zurück.

Aber bei WAR... Muahaha... *hust* Mein Squiqtreiba wird alles was kleiner und/oder wehrloser als er es ist töten. Ansonsten hol ich meine Gilde. ^^

Im allgemeinen herrschen eigentlich nur zwischen Imperium (und Kislev), Zwergen und Hochelfen sowas ähnliches wie ein Bündniss. Aber selbst die klopfen sich wegen Bärten, Gold oder sonstigem Scheiss. Sind wir mal ehrlich:

Das Chaos (Khorne, Tzeentch, Slaanesch und Papa Nurgle) will alles unterjochen und sich selber vermöbeln sie sich auch sehr gerne. *an die Zwergenfestung in der Wüste denk*
Die Dunkelelfen rauben bei den Echsen, holen bei allen anderen menschlichen Völkern Sklaven und Elfen werden gemeuchelt wo es nur geht.
Die Orks... Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh. Das sagt wohl alles.
Die Skaven wollen sowieso die gesamte Oberwelt und-und die Menschen-Dinge und Grün-Dinge und andere Dinge loswerden-werden. Ab und zu dealen sie mit Archaon aber auch nicht so häufig.
Die Vampire wollen das Imperium vernichten. Khemri lassen wir jetzt mal aussen vor.
Die Bretonen ziehen wahllos durch die Welt und gut ist. (Nebenbei, sie mögen keine Araber.)
Die Waldelfen sind froh wenn man ihren Wald in Ruhe lässt, aber falls nicht, gibts Spiess.
Die Oger sind Söldner und hungrig. (Ja, sie essen auch Menschen.)
Die Hochelfen sehen sich ein wenig als die Weltpolizei.
Das Imperium steckt halt mal mitten drin, statt nur dabei.
Kislev, wird häufig mit in die Scheisse gezogen.
Die Zwerge haben gegen jeden und alles einen Groll und stehen dazu.
Die Echsen sind die zweite Weltpolizei die aber aus höheren Zielen agiert.

Ihr seht. Es gibt viel zu tun, moschen wir's an.


----------



## Thedynamike (20. Juni 2008)

Wie man an den Meisten "Ich kill alles und jeden egal wie schwach er ist"-Beiträgen sehen kann wird es keinen Ehrenkodex wie in DaoC geben.
WAR wird eh von Kiddys bevölkern. Zum Glück für alle WoW-Spieler die dann nichtmehr mit ihnen zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Juni 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Wie man an den Meisten "Ich kill alles und jeden egal wie schwach er ist"-Beiträgen sehen kann wird es keinen Ehrenkodex wie in DaoC geben.
> WAR wird eh von Kiddys bevölkern. Zum Glück für alle WoW-Spieler die dann nichtmehr mit ihnen zu kämpfen haben.


lori mein kleiner komm mal her. so ists brav....so mach sitz...gut gemacht . guck mal wen ich dir hier mitgebracht hab. genau: einen neuen freund zum spielen. du darfst ihm aber nicht sein lilapixelhalsband klauen, sonst loggt er um auf dogge


----------



## Badumsaen (20. Juni 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Wie man an den Meisten "Ich kill alles und jeden egal wie schwach er ist"-Beiträgen sehen kann wird es keinen Ehrenkodex wie in DaoC geben.
> WAR wird eh von Kiddys bevölkern. Zum Glück für alle WoW-Spieler die dann nichtmehr mit ihnen zu kämpfen haben.


Na zum Glück gibts ja nen Ehrenkodex in wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die "kiddys" wie du so schön sagst, werden schön artig bei wow bleiben, und weiter im schlingendorntal corpse campen und/oder in Shat ihr tolles pvp equip zur schau stellen.

Diese werden zwar sicherlich WAR antesten, aber gleich wieder abhauen, weil man da keine lowies ganken kann und (noch) kein imba roxxor equip farmen kann um zu protzen.(hoffentlich nie)

Und "Ich kill alles und jeden egal wie schwach er ist" hat noch keiner so behauptet. "ich kill alles und jeden" vielleicht, ja. aber egal wie schwach er ist hat hier keiner gesagt.

Und wenn du auch mal die etwas längeren posts gelesen hättest, wüsstest du dass sich das alles auf die Vorherrschaft im jeweiligem Gebiet auswirkt.


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Wie man an den Meisten "Ich kill alles und jeden egal wie schwach er ist"-Beiträgen sehen kann wird es keinen Ehrenkodex wie in DaoC geben.
> WAR wird eh von Kiddys bevölkern. Zum Glück für alle WoW-Spieler die dann nichtmehr mit ihnen zu kämpfen haben.



Wie man an den Meisten "Ich kill alles und jeden egal wie schwach er ist"-Beiträgen sehen kann wird es keinen Ehrenkodex wie in DaoC geben.
WAR ist nicht WoW und auch nicht DaoC, logischerweise muss man sich auch anders verhalten, wenn das Konzept etwas anderes verlangt.

In DaoC gibt es kein "Zonen erobern System" auch in WoW ist das nicht vorhanden.
WAR geht eine Stufe weiter als DaoC...dort kann man zwar auch Festungen erobern (was einem Vorteile verschafft) aber in WAR gibt jede Handlung im Kriegsgebiet Vor- und Nachteile.


WAR wird eh von Kiddys bevölkern
Mit solchen Aussagen stellst du dich selbst ins Abseits, wenn du das als Begründung verwendest.
Kiddys(jemand der sich "kindlich" verhält) gibts in jedem Spiel. 


Zum Glück für alle WoW-Spieler die dann nichtmehr mit ihnen zu kämpfen haben.
Äh, was soll das bedeuten? Seit wann kämpft man den in WoW MIT Kiddys? 
In den Schlachtfeldern? auser den Gegner kaputt zergen macht man da eigentlich nichts. In der Arena hast du es selbst in der Hand ob ein "Kiddy" in deinem Team ist.

Falls du meinst du musst dich nicht mehr mit Kiddys rumärgern....warum sollte das dann dein Glück sein? Ein "Kiddy" ist nie wirklich eine Gefahr als Gegner....wenn die leichten Gegner verschwinden wirds für dich doch eher schwerer.


Falls du meintest das dich die "Kiddys" im PVE stören....die bleiben ALLE bei WoW bzw kommen wieder.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juni 2008)

Ich werde auf jeden fall jeden töten der mir über den weg läuft sofern er volle Hp hat und nicht deutlich unter meinem LVL liegt 

Aber is das möglich lowies zu kloppen da es ja die verschiedenen Phasen gibt ??
Und ich glaub ja net das die Highend charas die Startgebiete besuchen und sich einmischen dürfen


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Juni 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden fall jeden töten der mir über den weg läuft sofern er volle Hp hat und nicht deutlich unter meinem LVL liegt
> 
> Aber is das möglich lowies zu kloppen da es ja die verschiedenen Phasen gibt ??
> Und ich glaub ja net das die Highend charas die Startgebiete besuchen und sich einmischen dürfen



Richtig erkannt. Sie werden zum Level 1 Terrorhuhn, und können von jedem Low onehittet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

Es gibt aber Einträge im Wälzer wenn man "Hühnchenschlachten" macht (Auf einer Pressekonferenz wurde das bestätigt)

Kann also durchaus vorkommen das große "Hühnerzergs" in die Startgebiete rennen. 
Ein Huhn hat eine Angriffskraft von 1 und 1 Lebenspunkt. Gibt auch Titel wenn man Hühnchen tötet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juni 2008)

Das hört sich ja mal toll an ^^
Erinnert mich an GW  wo man bst titel bekommen hat wenn man z.B. 80% der welt entdeckt hatte ^^


----------



## Kalyptus (20. Juni 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Wie man an den Meisten "Ich kill alles und jeden egal wie schwach er ist"-Beiträgen sehen kann wird es keinen Ehrenkodex wie in DaoC geben.
> WAR wird eh von Kiddys bevölkern. Zum Glück für alle WoW-Spieler die dann nichtmehr mit ihnen zu kämpfen haben.



*Ehrenkodex in einem Spiel *?
LOL


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Juni 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> *Ehrenkodex in einem Spiel *?
> LOL



Damit meint man einen persönlichen Ehrenkodex, wenn man keine hat braucht man sich auch an keien zu halten.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich habe mich die Tage mit einem Freund, einem Alten DAoC Spieler unterhalten, und er freut sich auch schon wahnsinnig auf Warhammer Online, nur war seine oberste befürchtung das es viele der "Kiddys" sicher an Respekt fehlen lassen würden, auf seinem Alten Daoc Realm gab es ungeschriebene Gesetze an die sich sehr viele gehalten haben, wie zb. wenn dir einer begegnet der nicht volle HP hatte fordert man ihn heraus lässt ihn komplett regenerieren und verbeult ihm dann die Rüstung.
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage, hab ihr auch so eine Art Persönlichen Ehrenkodex oder lauft ihr Amok egal wer eueren Wege kreutzt, überfallt ihr als Klasse die es nicht nötig hat andere gnadenlos aus dem Hintergrund, oder macht ihr euch bemerkbar bevor der Gegener wenn er alleine steht euer Schwert/Feuer/sonstwas spüren kann?



Also dazu muss ich echt ma sagen das das nicht mit "Kiddy" sein zu tun hat weil auch Erwachsene Menschen in einem MMO prügeln gegner mit low hp.
Ich bin selber 14 und wurde in meinen früheren online spielen immer sehr diskriminiert weil es große vorurteile gegen jüngere menschen in mmos oder generäl in online spielen gibt und selbst wenn man das macht ist es ok weil man muss seine Gesinnung selber im spiel einstellen ob man nun brutal alle umbringt oder ehrenvoll demjeniegen eine Chance geben 

Also bitte lass du und die anderen diese blöden vorurteile gegenüber "Kiddys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zum theme Rechtschreibung: Solange man´s entziffern kann eghts noch.


----------



## Jaimewolf (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> zum theme Rechtschreibung: Solange man´s entziffern kann eghts noch.



Eben nicht. Strebe dein Abitur an und du wirst dich an die Rechtschreibung halten müssen, wenn du nicht ewig Helferjobs erledigen möchtest.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Strebe dein Abitur an und du wirst dich an die Rechtschreibung halten müssen, wenn du nicht ewig Helferjobs erledigen möchtest.




Hust das ist hier ein Forum und außerdem solte jemand der mich noch nicht mal annähernd kennt mir sagen wie ich mein Leben gestalten soll
ich hab schon ein paar pläne was ich machen will und was nicht und wenn ich eine arbeit oder ähnliches schreibe werde ich nartürlich Gramatikalisch und Rechtschreibisch korrekt schreiben


----------



## Skarbog (21. Juni 2008)

Die Frage die sich mir stellt.... wenn man da so einfach umstellen kann auf "richtig" und "falsch" warum wählt man dann eigentlich falsch aus? 

Aber das nur am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Skarbog schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir stellt.... wenn man da so einfach umstellen kann auf "richtig" und "falsch" warum wählt man dann eigentlich falsch aus?
> 
> Aber das nur am Rande
> 
> ...



weil ich einfach kein bock habe stunden lang an einem text zu hocken ich will noch mehr threads füllen und nebei noch ein paar dinge machen


----------



## Salute (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> weil ich einfach kein bock habe stunden lang an einem text zu hocken *ich will noch mehr threads füllen* und nebei noch ein paar dinge machen




Zur allgemeinen Unterhaltung gelingt es dir sogar.


----------



## Nevad (21. Juni 2008)

Von höheren umgehauen zu werden empfinde ich nicht wirklich als schlimm,wenn es sich in Grenzen hält.Wozu ist man Mitglied einer Fraktion..Da lässt man dann halt mal 3-4 Schwarzorks antanzen,die dich beim questen abschirmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> WAR wird eh von Kiddys bevölkern
> Mit solchen Aussagen stellst du dich selbst ins Abseits, wenn du das als Begründung verwendest.
> Kiddys(jemand der sich "kindlich" verhält) gibts in jedem Spiel.



Dabei muss ich an die netten, jungen Menschen denken, die ich des öfteren bei uns im Gamesworkshop Laden gesehen habe. Falls solch ein Laden bei euch in der nähe ist,
geht bitte mal samstags morgens da hin und seht was da noch an  Spielern auf die WAR Community zukommen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Also dazu muss ich echt ma sagen das das nicht mit "Kiddy" sein zu tun hat weil auch Erwachsene Menschen in einem MMO prügeln gegner mit low hp.
> Ich bin selber 14 und wurde in meinen früheren online spielen immer sehr diskriminiert weil es große vorurteile gegen jüngere menschen in mmos oder generäl in online spielen gibt und selbst wenn man das macht ist es ok weil man muss seine Gesinnung selber im spiel einstellen ob man nun brutal alle umbringt oder ehrenvoll demjeniegen eine Chance geben
> 
> Also bitte lass du und die anderen diese blöden vorurteile gegenüber "Kiddys
> ...



Dann lass und "Kiddy" einfach mal als Verhaltensweise festhalten, unabhängig vom Alter.


MfG 

Dietrich


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Dabei muss ich an die netten, jungen Menschen denken, die ich des öfteren bei uns im Gamesworkshop Laden gesehen habe. Falls solch ein Laden bei euch in der nähe ist,
> geht bitte mal samstags morgens da hin und seht was da noch an  Spielern auf die WAR Community zukommen wird.
> 
> 
> ...




Mhhh...?


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Mhhh...?



Das ist Dietrich, lass den einfach reden. Das muss man alles nicht kapieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

@ Dietrich ja es gibt bei uns einen GW Laden.

Aber irgendwie scheinst du mein Zitat falsch verstanden zu haben.

Wenn jemand einfach mal so inden Raum stellt WAR wird eh von Kiddys bevölkert und im gleichem Atemzug betont das dies dann ja so vorteilhaft für WoW ist.
Dann habe ich nur darauf erwidert das der Begriff "von Kiddys bevölkert" ziemlich lächerlich ist. Die "Kiddys" sind bestandteil jedes MMOs.
Wo habe ich denn gesagt das WAR keine "Kiddys" haben wird? 

Zu erwarten das bei derzeit ca 10 Mio Spieler in WoW jetzt alle "Kiddys" nach WAR rennen....das ist schon sehr blauäugig. WoW wird aufgrund der Spielerzahl trotzdem der Platzhirsch in Sachen Kiddyanteil bleiben.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> @ Dietrich ja es gibt bei uns einen GW Laden.
> 
> Aber irgendwie scheinst du mein Zitat falsch verstanden zu haben.
> 
> ...




Jo da stimm ich dir zu !


----------



## Badumsaen (21. Juni 2008)

Ok, in einem Post erst dieser Satz:



Dietrich schrieb:


> Dabei muss ich an die netten, jungen Menschen denken, die ich des öfteren bei uns im Gamesworkshop Laden gesehen habe. Falls solch ein Laden bei euch in der nähe ist,
> geht bitte mal samstags morgens da hin und seht was da noch an  Spielern auf die WAR Community zukommen wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und gleich dahinter dann dieser?



Dietrich schrieb:


> Dann lass und "Kiddy" einfach mal als Verhaltensweise festhalten, unabhängig vom Alter.
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


Da hast du dir ja in einem Atemzug selbst wiedersprochen. Oder waren die netten, jungen Menschen bei dir im GW alle unreife Prolls die rumpöbeln?

Age aint nothing but a number

btt: Wer Gnade zeigt verliert. Krieg ist kein Tanzabend.


----------



## Skarbog (21. Juni 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> btt: Wer Gnade zeigt verliert. Krieg ist kein Tanzabend.




Naaa, dann spiel mal den Schwerttänzer der Elfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildshadow (21. Juni 2008)

also ich werd auch alles niedermetzeln


----------



## TrueMorgor (23. Juni 2008)

^^hrhr

Also ich bringe gerne auf nem WoW Server Lowies um, am laufenden Band. Allerdings hat sich das mit einem Kill erledigt. Normalerweise^^. Wenn ich frustriert bin, kill ich auch gerne Questmobs und ganze Gruppen von allies, nur damit sie wissen, dass Kühe eine Macht sind, mit der man rechnen muss.

Ab 24:00 Uhr bin ich eigentlich handzahm, selbst zu allies.

Was anderes ist, wenn mich tatsächlich mal jemand umbringt, dann gibts mindestens 3x Rache, oder dmg bis der Arzt kommt (oder der Feind die nächste Stadt erreicht). Je unfairer der Sieg, umso mehr Schädel will ich zurück, für den Thron und so.

Friedhofe ganken mach ich nur, wenn ich nen ebenbürtigen Gegner habe, der vorher zu mir oder nem Kollegen inakzeptable Rückstände in Bildung oder Erziehung an den Tag gefördert hat. (Ebenbürtig für mich oder meinen Kollegen, bin da nicht so wählerisch).

Wenn zb. ein Allie/Feind ne Quest erledigt, ich ihn dabei beobachte, sehe dass er es nicht packen wird, er schon auf 50% ist, und der Mob doch noch siegen wird mach ich es meistens so:

Springe aus Gebüsch hervor, winke dem Feind, eröffne Feuer auf Mob. Mob down, Feind lootet, ich winke/cheere Feind. Feind ist meist schon auf unter 20% seiner HP oder hat alle Buffs/guten Fähigkeiten verballert. Als ausgleich für meine gute Tat hol ich mir den Kopf des Allies als trophäe, und für meinen Killcounter/ego als Belohnung. Außerdem erwacht er mir mehr HP als er vorher hatte, daher erspare ich ihm sogar einen Teil des Reggens^^.

Ihr könnt euch net vorstellen, wie es dem armen Zwergen-Jäger ging, der auch noch meinen (abgewandelten) Namen trug, den ich per Zufall mal entdeckt hatte auf meinem Server.^^ Mann, ich bin dem ne Woche am Zeiger gegangen, der hat sicher/hoffentlich den Server gewechselt.

Werde das in WAR so ähnlich auch machen denke ich, klappte bisher gut. Vllt. werde ich etwas schneller in den Kampf gehen und das winken weglassen... wer weiß?


----------



## Jaimewolf (23. Juni 2008)

TrueMorgor schrieb:


> ^^hrhr
> 
> Also ich bringe gerne auf nem WoW Server Lowies um, am laufenden Band. Allerdings hat sich das mit einem Kill erledigt. Normalerweise^^. Wenn ich frustriert bin, kill ich auch gerne Questmobs und ganze Gruppen von allies, nur damit sie wissen, dass Kühe eine Macht sind, mit der man rechnen muss.
> 
> ...





Joar, ich haue auch gerne Allys in ihren Questgebieten weg, wenn ich mich mal wieder in WoW langeweile und auf Schädel aus bin. 6 Minuten Wartezeit auf die Wiederbelebung sollte ein Ally schon mal haben, damit er weiß, das nicht alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ist HrHr.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (23. Juni 2008)

Ihr 2 sagt uns dann auf welchen Server ihr geht ja? Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarbog (23. Juni 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Ihr 2 sagt uns dann auf welchen Server ihr geht ja? Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und bitte auch dazuschreiben welche Seite.... wäre ja traurig mit euch auf der gleichen Seite zu zocken. Aber da wir immer RoxxorKiddies als Opfer nehmen meldet euch bitte bitte.


----------



## TrueMorgor (24. Juni 2008)

Skarbog schrieb:


> Und bitte auch dazuschreiben welche Seite.... wäre ja traurig mit euch auf der gleichen Seite zu zocken. Aber da wir immer RoxxorKiddies als Opfer nehmen meldet euch bitte bitte.



Joah dann geh auf keinen PvP Server und gut ist. -_- Jeder der da hin geht, kennt das risiko, wers nicht einsieht ist selber schuld. Wobei mein Beitrag durchaus etwas ironisch gemeint war.


----------



## Jaimewolf (24. Juni 2008)

TrueMorgor schrieb:


> Joah dann geh auf keinen PvP Server und gut ist. -_- Jeder der da hin geht, kennt das risiko, wers nicht einsieht ist selber schuld. Wobei mein Beitrag durchaus etwas ironisch gemeint war.



Viel interessanter sind die jetzt aus einigen Ecken quellenden Hobbypsychologen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarbog (24. Juni 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Viel interessanter sind die jetzt aus einigen Ecken quellenden Hobbypsychologen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich etwas gesagt was euch stört? Ich hab nur gesagt, dass ich auf die Gegenseite will, Problem damit? Klingt jedenfalls so durch.... nur weil ich gerne Schnitzeljagd mache? Tztztz....


----------



## Salute (24. Juni 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Viel interessanter sind die jetzt aus einigen Ecken quellenden Hobbypsychologen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Pass auf sonst Dietrich inc und dann habt ihr den Salat^^


----------

